# ***OFFICIAL*** Georges St-Pierre vs. Carlos Condit Thread



## Budhisten

*Welterweight bout: 170 pounds*
*Five round fight for the Undisputed UFC Welterweight Championship*


----------



## PheelGoodInc

So then someone said, "Condit actually has a chance"


----------



## Rauno

SO good to see GSP's name on an official thread after so much time. He will go all mixed martial arts on Condit and show him what's up.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

GSP via 25 minutes of hell.


----------



## rul3z

Carlos Condit by TKO @R2 or R3

Please Condit do it.


----------



## No_Mercy

That's gotta be an old pic of Condit. I was having a bit of doubt, but after seeing the Muay Thai fighters being brought in I think GSP is preparing for a Muay Thai war mixed with his infamous takedowns and relentless GNP. His HIT training is INTENSE. I would last a whole five minutes and that's it for the day. 

GSP by UD or possible submission in the 4th.


----------



## cdtcpl

Condit by finish. I don't know what round or how, but I know that Condit will be the first person to beat and finish GSP since Serra.


----------



## LL

Condit via kick(s) to the knee.

Where's your Sports Lab medicine now, playboy?


----------



## Rauno

Carlos shed tears of joy after his last fight. He'll cry because of sadness after this one.


----------



## OHKO

GSP via UD. Dominant victory.


----------



## rebonecrusher

I expect GSP to comeback with a great performance. I truly think St Pierre is one of the few great fighters in the UFC and I believe the injury and time off will make him even more motivated which will be shown by his performance. I'm expecting GSP to do damage to Condit with both strikes and ground and pound. I think its possible for GSP to stop Condit if he does it will likely be in the later rounds, If he doesn't finish Condit I do expect him to at least bust Condit up. I've been saying for a while GSP is due to devastate one of his opponents, I know he is capable, and I have a feeling this fight is the one a lot of fans have been waiting for.


----------



## osmium

GSP via decision if he has his explosiveness after this injury and Condit by knockout if he doesn't.


----------



## SM33

Very skeptical about GSP coming off this particular injury... But looking at the fight on paper, GSP via (T)KO round 2. Against the grain I know.

He really has taken the time to try and come back right, and I think he really wants to stop Condit who is UNDOUBTEDLY a lesser fighter. Condit loses the mental game and get's overwhelmed by a GSP with serious fire under his ass.


----------



## TanyaJade

SM33 said:


> Very skeptical about GSP coming off this particular injury... But looking at the fight on paper, GSP via (T)KO round 2. Against the grain I know.
> 
> He really has taken the time to try and come back right, and I think he really wants to stop *Condit who is UNDOUBTEDLY a lesser fighter. Condit loses the mental game and get's overwhelmed by a GSP with serious fire under his ass*.


Stop being butthurt over Condit/Diaz. Watch Condit's fight with Rory if you think he will "mentally break".

That being said, I think St. Pierre takes a 5 round decision. This is a very bad matchup for Condit, who was taken down and controlled by a leg bbq'd Diaz. St. Pierre also won't get swept like Kim either. His top control will be too strong.


----------



## Joabbuac

Condit is a fighter i always feel has a shot as long as he is in there, not the kind to break at all. It was his will to win that led to him abandoning his normal aggressive style to outpoint Diaz.

If Condit was clearly losing fighting like that you can bet on him coming out aggressive against Diaz, but what was working was working and he had no reason to switch it up.


----------



## RearNaked

Rauno said:


> Carlos shed tears of joy after his last fight. He'll cry because of sadness after this one.


Those were tears of shame.

Stoked for this one, first time going into a fight that I'm actively pulling for Georges since the Trigg fight.

I hope it goes 5 rounds and Condit gets what's coming to him. Imagine how much more exciting this would be if it was GSP/Diaz...


----------



## LL

RearNaked said:


> Those were tears of shame.
> 
> Stoked for this one, first time going into a fight that I'm actively pulling for Georges since the Trigg fight.
> 
> I hope it goes 5 rounds and Condit gets what's coming to him. Imagine how much more exciting this would be if it was GSP/Diaz...


Why would he cry tears of shame?

Because a bunch of butthurt Diaz fans didn't like his technical approach?


----------



## The505Butcher

Like how this thread is using the picture i used for my sig like a year ago. So excited for this fight. Love both fighters and where I think GSP is better on paper he leaves fighters alive for too long. He does not finish fights when he should and as has already been said on this thread Condit always looks for the win as long as he is still alive. He is always dangerous and I think if GSP doesnt finish it he will give condit too many chances to win. That and I think that Condit has everything needed to beat GSP. Can no wait to see how this plays out. If it will be a fight people will love rewatching for a long time or all the foolish people saying it was boring even though they it was a smart gameplan. it has the opportunity for both I'm afraid.


----------



## SM33

Ari said:


> Stop being butthurt over Condit/Diaz. Watch Condit's fight with Rory if you think he will "mentally break".
> 
> That being said, I think St. Pierre takes a 5 round decision. This is a very bad matchup for Condit, who was taken down and controlled by a leg bbq'd Diaz. St. Pierre also won't get swept like Kim either. His top control will be too strong.





Joabbuac said:


> Condit is a fighter i always feel has a shot as long as he is in there, not the kind to break at all. It was his will to win that led to him abandoning his normal aggressive style to outpoint Diaz.
> 
> If Condit was clearly losing fighting like that you can bet on him coming out aggressive against Diaz, but what was working was working and he had no reason to switch it up.


The whole reason Condit fought Diaz the way he did was because he was broken mentally long before the fight started.

He knew in his heart of hearts, or someone he trusts convinced him, that he would need to employ a drastically different and frankly underwhelming strategy to CONTROVERSIALLY WIN ON POINTS for that fight. It was a terrible fight and complete waste of Nick Diaz' time. Condit cannot afford to do that again and when he tries to turn it up on GSP he will be outclassed, just like he was every time he decided not to turn and run when Nick Diaz attacked him.

GSP vs Diaz is the real skill FIGHT in this division right now.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

That knee is going to get wrecked Georgey boy. Hopefully after this fight he retires for good.

Condit wins via being the better fighter. He's proven himself against a plethora of solid grapplers in the UFC. Kim, Ellenberger and Rory Mac. His height and reach advantage is going to give him a good advantage on the feet, I expect plenty of his signature kicks to the knee, like he did to perfection in the Dan Hardy fight and several hooks to the body when GSP comes lunging in with his jab which leaves his body wide open for a counter. On the ground I expect Condit to actively look for sweeps, subs and elbows to the head, giving George all kinds of problems.

Then hopefully we get a Diaz/Condit rematch and see the fight that we fans deserved from the first one. Two starving Hyenas thrown into a sack.


----------



## TanyaJade

SM33 said:


> The whole reason Condit fought Diaz the way he did was because he was broken mentally long before the fight started.
> 
> He knew in his heart of hearts, or someone he trusts convinced him, that he would need to employ a drastically different and frankly underwhelming strategy to CONTROVERSIALLY WIN ON POINTS for that fight. It was a terrible fight and complete waste of Nick Diaz' time. Condit cannot afford to do that again and when he tries to turn it up on GSP he will be outclassed, just like he was every time he decided not to turn and run when Nick Diaz attacked him.
> 
> GSP vs Diaz is the real skill FIGHT in this division right now.


You're essentially claiming that fighters who gameplan are mentally weak, which is honestly pretty absurd. Some of the greatest fighters that this SPORT has ever seen are also some of the best tacticians and strategists as well. 

Condit knew that Nick's gameplan was to walk him into the cage and throw punches the entire fight. Why on EARTH would Condit allow himself to be sucked into such a simple strategy that he could easily avoid? Do you think Condit is stupid or something? I've gone over this countless times before but this is a SPORT and it is absolutely NOT a fight. In a sport, you use tactics and strategy to gain an advantage over your opponent. Can you imagine football, basketball, or even hockey without teams running set plays or using a certain strategy to gain an advantage? Condit knew Diaz was going to try and close the distance and get him against the cage, where Diaz would have the advantage. So Condit pushed Diaz off and went to the center, where HE would have the advantage, just like any logical human being would have done.
:sarcastic12: 

By the way, Condit kept his composure every time Diaz taunted him and made an absolute mockery of the SPORT. And if you want to call Condit mentally broken, look at who acted like a damn two year old after the fight. Hell, look at how Diaz has reacted after every one of his recent losses. Starting fights after fights, in hospitals, throwing tantrums...I've rarely seen grown men throw fits like that, especially someone who claims to be a martial artist, but that's just it. Men of honor like Condit, St. Pierre, Velasquez even your buddy Mauricio Rua are martial artists. Manchildren like Nick Diaz and Quinton Jackson are fighters.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## hatedcellphones

Sometimes I want to say Condit can pull off a convincing win and silence all the doubters with this fight, but then I'm like...


----------



## SM33

Ari said:


> You're essentially claiming that fighters who gameplan are mentally weak, which is an absolutely asinine statement. Some of the greatest fighters that this SPORT has ever seen are also some of the best tacticians and strategists as well.
> 
> As for your second statement, again, your throwing shit out of your diaper for everyone to smell and as usual your shit reeks. Condit knew that Nick's gameplan was to walk him into the cage and throw punches the entire fight. Why on EARTH would Condit allow himself to be sucked into such a simple strategy that he could easily avoid? Do you think Condit is stupid, or are you THAT biased? I've gone over this countless times before but this is a SPORT and it is absolutely NOT a fight. In a sport, you use tactics and strategy to gain an advantage over your opponent. Can you imagine football, basketball, or even hockey without teams running set plays or using a certain strategy to gain an advantage? Condit knew Diaz was going to try and close the distance and get him against the cage, where Diaz would have the advantage. So Condit pushed Diaz off and went to the center, where HE would have the advantage, just like any logical human being would have done. I'm sooooo sorry that your little Diaz got outsmarted and outclassed by a better fighter, a better man, and a better gameplan. But you need to get the hell over it.
> 
> :sarcastic12:
> 
> By the way, Condit kept his composure every time Diaz taunted him and made an absolute mockery of the SPORT. And if you want to call Condit mentally broken, look at who acted like a damn two year old after the fight. Hell, look at how Diaz has reacted after every one of his recent losses. Starting fights after fights, in hospitals, throwing tantrums...I've rarely seen grown men throw fits like that, especially someone who claims to be a martial artist, but that's just it. Men of honor like Condit, St. Pierre, Velasquez even your buddy Mauricio Rua are martial artists. Manchildren like Nick Diaz and Quinton Jackson are fighters.


I haven't read this word for word but it looks pretty intense. All I know is I was talking about Carlos Condit, not anyone with a gameplan.

Which by the way is just about EVERYONE, rarely do you see as tragic an example as Condit's last fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Sweet jumping Jesus. Will the volcanic butthurt eruptions ever cease?


----------



## TanyaJade

SM33 said:


> I haven't read this word for word but it looks pretty intense. All I know is I was talking about Carlos Condit, not anyone with a gameplan.
> 
> Which by the way is just about EVERYONE, rarely do you see as tragic an example as Condit's last fight.


Looking back on my post I could have used less colorful language and could have been more polite in my correspondance. For that, I sincerely apologize. (rep sent your way)

However, my arguement in general and my opinion of the fight still stand. I'm sorry but like it or not, what Condit used was a gameplan and it worked great. It won him four rounds against an opponent many thought he would lose to. You're looking at Condit/Diaz as a pure fight instead of a sport/contest, which is what it is. That's what I take an issue with. These are athletes liscensed by an athletic commission, not tough guys picked off the street. 

Your arguement about Condit being mentally weak doesn't make much sense at all. At least to some degree I can understand your first argument, but Condit is not by any means mentally weak for altering his usual fighting style. That's called intelligence, not mental weakness.


----------



## LL

Sports_Nerd said:


> Sweet jumping Jesus. Will the volcanic butthurt eruptions ever cease?


No. lmao

I don't know what's caused more arguments, Machida/Shogun or Condit/Diaz. I was on Sherdog during Machida/Shogun 1 and 2 and that was ten times worse than anything I've seen here for any fight.


----------



## SM33

Ari said:


> Looking back on my post I could have used less colorful language and could have been more polite in my correspondance. For that, I sincerely apologize. (rep sent your way)
> 
> However, my arguement in general and my opinion of the fight still stand. I'm sorry but like it or not, what Condit used was a gameplan and it worked great. It won him four rounds against an opponent many thought he would lose to. You're looking at Condit/Diaz as a pure fight instead of a sport/contest, which is what it is. That's what I take an issue with. These are athletes liscensed by an athletic commission, not tough guys picked off the street.
> 
> Your arguement about Condit being mentally weak doesn't make much sense at all. At least to some degree I can understand your first argument, but Condit is not by any means mentally weak for altering his usual fighting style. That's called intelligence, not mental weakness.


I'm not labeling Condit as mentally weak, for me he showed weakness in that particular fight. Interim title, main event, dangerous opponent... and he was a different fighter, in many people's opinions not for the better. Diaz can be emotional, he frustrated Nick and got the win... just. Will he have the same dilemma entering an even bigger fight, will he risk his reputation again?

The point of most martial arts is to disable your attacker, the quicker the better, the more damaging the better. UFC stands for Ultimate Fighting Championship. Fighting is a contest, there is no purer sport. Sure there are rules, but those rules are there purely so you can't inflict too much damage when doing the disabling bit.

People have different philosophies on what makes a good fighter and what wins fights, Condit did not care if he didn't hurt Diaz all night he just wanted to look busy and make contact in the safest ways possible. I don't respect that.

Fighting, sport, contest, martial arts, whatever you want to call it. Before the fight, they all say how they want to and will, finish the fight. Only afterwards is a decision victory so acceptable, when they and their team know they tried their best. Unfortunately Condit looked like he trained to get the nod, not the finish. That's obviously fine with some people, but I've trained in several disciplines and his tactics were hard to watch for me.


----------



## RearNaked

Condit was exchanging with Diaz in round one. It wasn't until Diaz backed him on the cage and began to outclass him that Condit suddenly adopted a magical 'gameplan' that involved getting booed out of the building.

Really that`s a big part of why I`m so stoked about this fight. Condit is coming up against an actual gameplanner who is going to crush him and remind him why he used to be a balls to the wall scrapper. Because if you aren`t the absolute best in the world (Carlos isn`t) then game-planning actually just gets you booed and eventually cut.


----------



## DrFunk

Condit is by far the most "versatile" striker that GSP has faced by far. That said, I don't think he'll be quicker or faster than GSP. I still see GSP peppering him with jabs early on which will lead to Condit trying to kick GSP's knees and that will be when he gets his ass tossed to the ground. I hope that the Jitz specialist they brought for Condit specializes in offensive jujitsu from his back because that's where Condit is going to be all night. There is NOBODY that can escape GSP's top control, he doesn't need to sub his opponent and he is skilled/strong enough to defend subs from the top while maintaining position.

After 3 rounds of hot love making on the ground and losing by points to GSP, Condit will prob come out with his Jon Jones imitation of unorthodox back fist/flying knee gambles.. This is the only time GSP will be exposed when Condit fights in full retard mode instead of a game plan. If the gamble fails (which it prob will) then he'll get tossed on the ground and get humped again and will have his cardio severely tested.

In the final championship round, if Condit is gassed he'll get peppered with strikes from a distance followed by a final take down and some more humpage. If Condit is not gassed, he'll gamble again and prob will get taken down and humped to death.

GSP by 5 rounds of sweet man love.


----------



## Rygu

SM33 said:


> Condit did not care if he didn't hurt Diaz all night he just wanted to look busy and make contact in the safest ways possible. I don't respect that.


Ridiculous statement if i've ever read one on these forums.


----------



## rabakill

I hope GSP comes back and demolishes Condit. Demolishes Condit like Silva did to Jardine. It would be the greatest come back ever.


----------



## SM33

rygu said:


> Ridiculous statement if i've ever read one on these forums.


Because those leg kicks were brutal.

Really pulling for GSP in this one.


----------



## Rygu

SM33 said:


> Because those leg kicks were brutal.
> 
> Really pulling for GSP in this one.


I'm pulling for GSP in this one too, by far. However you should go watch Diaz/Condit again. For the majority of the fight, yes he was point-fighting. You can't tell me he didn't have intent to do solid damage throughout the entire fight though, you know MMA quite well, enough with the awful bias.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

rygu said:


> I'm pulling for GSP in this one too, by far. However you should go watch Diaz/Condit again. For the majority of the fight, yes he was point-fighting. You can't tell me he didn't have intent to do solid damage throughout the entire fight though, you know MMA quite well, enough with the awful bias.


This is true. He threw flying knees and spinning back fists with bad intentions. He just wasn't able to connect. Yes he did point fight... but to say he didn't try to do damage is very inaccurate.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Diaz was switching his stance in the 5th round. Something must've hurt his lead leg, but I can't quite point out what it was.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Who cares about Condit vs. Diaz. It's in the past. Let it go. 

Carlos isn't going to throw half as many leg kicks once he realizes how easily GSP can take him down. That will cut his gameplan in half fairly quickly. GSP will take this fight via dominant top control, though I still look for Condit to be fairly scrappy on bottom. GSP will walk away with the win, but he'll be worse for wear (as are most who face Carlos, win or lose).


----------



## Rauno

GSP will take him down and beat him up. Condit ain't subbing him off his back and i doubt he'll be able to sweep him. Even if he did, what good would that be? Fitch made a living of keeping fighters on their back and GSP escaped in like 10 seconds. GSP isn't Dong Hyun Kim who's going to stay put waiting for a big strike.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I got GSP by UD.


----------



## jonnyg4508

rygu said:


> I'm pulling for GSP in this one too, by far. However you should go watch Diaz/Condit again. For the majority of the fight, yes he was point-fighting. You can't tell me he didn't have intent to do solid damage throughout the entire fight though, you know MMA quite well, enough with the awful bias.


I've watched that fight about 5 or 6 times.

I agree with the guy. It isn't hating, it isn't bias. It is just what we saw. Condit threw a couple hard shots...couple high kicks. But 95% of the time he was hoping to score points in the judges eyes and he pulled it off.



Sports_Nerd said:


> Diaz was switching his stance in the 5th round. Something must've hurt his lead leg, but I can't quite point out what it was.


If I remember correctly...after the fight Diaz was walking around fine and looked like he could go more rounds. Ceasar (or someone) I believe said Condit was in a wheel chair because he had a tough time walking around after the fight. 

But either way this is a GSP/Condit thread. Condit will have to use a different gameplan to beat GSP.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Sports_Nerd said:


> Diaz was switching his stance in the 5th round. Something must've hurt his lead leg, but I can't quite point out what it was.


Diaz switches stances often in most of his fights, hasn't really got any thing to do with leg kicks. He does it when he isn't having the best success striking, switching up his strategy to confuse his opponent. If you want to see Diaz face a striker throwing leg kicks with purpose, then watch the Cyborg fight.


----------



## TanyaJade

SM33 said:


> I'm not labeling Condit as mentally weak, for me he showed weakness in that particular fight. Interim title, main event, dangerous opponent... and he was a different fighter, in many people's opinions not for the better. Diaz can be emotional, he frustrated Nick and got the win... just. Will he have the same dilemma entering an even bigger fight, will he risk his reputation again?
> 
> The point of most martial arts is to disable your attacker, the quicker the better, the more damaging the better. UFC stands for Ultimate Fighting Championship. Fighting is a contest, there is no purer sport. Sure there are rules, but those rules are there purely so you can't inflict too much damage when doing the disabling bit.
> 
> People have different philosophies on what makes a good fighter and what wins fights, Condit did not care if he didn't hurt Diaz all night he just wanted to look busy and make contact in the safest ways possible. I don't respect that.
> 
> Fighting, sport, contest, martial arts, whatever you want to call it. Before the fight, they all say how they want to and will, finish the fight. Only afterwards is a decision victory so acceptable, when they and their team know they tried their best. Unfortunately Condit looked like he trained to get the nod, not the finish. That's obviously fine with some people, but I've trained in several disciplines and his tactics were hard to watch for me.


I still don't understand your argument. Was Condit supposed to go balls to the wall against Diaz? A guy with an iron chin, relentless pace and cardio for days? That just seems primal and stupid. Instead Condit realized that he would be at a disadvantage and adjusted his style accordingly. I attribute that to mental strength, personally.

As for the rest of your post, I will respectfully acknowledge that we have extremely different views of martial arts and MMA in general. I am also a practitioner who holds a black belt in Brazilian Jiu Jitsu, Judo, and I have also trained various striking disciplines over the course of my life. Plus, two of my brothers are All-American wrestlers. And they're older than me. It's safe to say I learned a little bit of wrestling along the way 

I train to be athletically fit and because I admire the philosophy of martial arts in the sense that St. Pierre does. Training to me is not about beating someone up, it's about growing as a person with every punch and kick you throw. If that's not for you, then that's fine.


----------



## TanyaJade

jonnyg4508 said:


> I've watched that fight about 5 or 6 times.
> 
> I agree with the guy. It isn't hating, it isn't bias. It is just what we saw. Condit threw a couple hard shots...couple high kicks. But 95% of the time he was hoping to score points in the judges eyes and he pulled it off.
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly...after the fight Diaz was walking around fine and looked like he could go more rounds. Ceasar (or someone) I believe said Condit was in a wheel chair because he had a tough time walking around after the fight.
> 
> But either way this is a GSP/Condit thread. Condit will have to use a different gameplan to beat GSP.


What exactly is wrong with point fighting? If the point of the contest is to win, then why not win the safest, most intelligent way possible? Last time I checked, there was still a 'W' by Condit's name. Finishing is only a method of victory, not victory entirely.

As for your second statement, both fighters were fine. They went to their respective after parties. Condit was not in a wheel chair.


----------



## Joabbuac

Condit did not fight that way due to it being the most safest way to win, he thought that way because it was his only way to win. People think he should of thought any other way are mental and just wanted to see Diaz put on a good performance. Condit fought to win, people do not finish Nick Diaz...so why go all out to try?

Condit always had the reputation was a wild man, always in great fights, getting finishes and great comebacks. Now in one fight he can see the only way to win is to play it smart and everyone turns on him. Ridiculously fickle....

He probably knows a decision win is not likely against GSP, i can see him going out aggressive...GSP should dominate but Condit will always be dangerous.


----------



## BOMDC

I wonder if the internetz would explode if Condit won via Aldo/Swanson.



Really want to see a way Condit can take this, but it's really tough seeing him catch George on the way in or getting the better of him in the grappling exchanges.


----------



## SM33

Ari said:


> I train to be athletically fit and because I admire the philosophy of martial arts in the sense that St. Pierre does. Training to me is not about beating someone up, it's about growing as a person with every punch and kick you throw. If that's not for you, then that's fine.


I believe every parent should put their kids in a class. Discipline, respect, fitness and self defense.

MMA is fighting. I want to applaud a guy after fighting for 25 minutes, if Condit was fighting three blokes with knives on the street I'd applaud him, nice self defense.

It really is irrelevant, that performance doesn't bode well for fighting GSP. On the flipside, GSP is coming off a notorious injury and massive time off. Enjoy...


----------



## jonnyg4508

Ari said:


> What exactly is wrong with point fighting? If the point of the contest is to win, then why not win the safest, most intelligent way possible? Last time I checked, there was still a 'W' by Condit's name. Finishing is only a method of victory, not victory entirely.
> 
> As for your second statement, both fighters were fine. They went to their respective after parties. Condit was not in a wheel chair.


Where in my post did I bash Condit?

So what you are saying is you like Condit and how he fought that night, and I am supposed to like it too..

I didn't like how he fought. I liked how he fought several times before that. I didn't care for the Diaz fight. Just my opinion. 

Fighters can fight however they want. Fans can choose to root for and applaud who and what they enjoy watching as well.


----------



## dsmjrv

why is every other post in this thread about diaz?


----------



## Sports_Nerd

dsmjrv said:


> why is every other post in this thread about diaz?


Because his fans are unable to soothe the excruciating pain in their butts.


----------



## dlxrevolution

Sports_Nerd said:


> Because his fans are unable to soothe the excruciating pain in their butts.


Man I nearly fell out fo my chair! I would rep you is I didn't need to spread more DX

This is a pretty rough match-up for Carlos Condit. As good as GSP is, and as easy as it would be to pick him to win this fight, a gut feeling tells me Condit is going to win this fight somehow, someway.

In order to win this fight, Condit has *got* to finish. There is absolutely no possible way he will out-point GSP. GSP is the master of getting decisions. However, his chin is still questionable, and Condit has KO power. If Condit can land some good shots, he may have a chance to win this fight.


----------



## RearNaked

dsmjrv said:


> why is every other post in this thread about diaz?


As a former Condit fan, it's a bummer, but the Diaz fight will follow him around for the rest of his career.

And in 5 years, after he has failed to beat GSP, lost a couple more fights, got cut, and retired, it will be what he is remembered for.

Especially if they rematch and Diaz beats him.



Ari said:


> What exactly is wrong with point fighting?


Nothing.

There's nothing 'wrong' with it. But it won't make you a popular fighter. And once you guys realize this isn't really a sport, it's entertainment, you'll understand.

If it was a sport, Chael Sonnen wouldn't be fighting Jones for the LHW title. 

Imagine if last year David Stern announced that Kobe and the Lakers would be getting to play Lebron and the Heat for the championship because he said so and it was the match up the fans really wanted.


----------



## H33LHooK

dlxrevolution said:


> In order to win this fight, Condit has got to finish. There is absolutely no possible way he will out-point GSP. GSP is the master of getting decisions. However, *his chin is still questionable*, and Condit has KO power. If Condit can land some good shots, he may have a chance to win this fight.


May I ask what you're basing that on?

.


----------



## Joabbuac

H33LHooK said:


> May I ask what you're basing that on?
> 
> .












Has he taken a big shot since? No.

Therefore his chin is still *questionable*.


----------



## dsmjrv

i think condit has GSP's number.. this will be evident when the fight is over..


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Joabbuac said:


> Has he taken a big shot since? No.
> 
> Therefore his chin is still *questionable*.


I wouldn't say that's enough to make his chin questionable. I would say about 95% of the division would have been put down if hit with the same shots.


----------



## Danm2501

GSP is training like an animal. Loving the primetime shows! In the battle of the guest coaches GSP's got it won. Danaher is an incredible BJJ coach, and it was awesome to see the guys from Tiger helping GSP out. I went over to Thailand in the summer, and did 3 weeks at Tiger, and actually had a few sessions with Master Yod. Didn't see Lam while I was there, but Master Yod helped out in a few of the beginner classes. Pretty insane to see the difference between GSP hitting the pads, and Lam hitting the pads. Lam has some insane power!

I cannot wait for this fight. Condit is an incredible fighter, and has been training like a beast too, but I just think GSP's too skilled, and will be so ready for this fight. It'll probably go to a decision, but I'd love to see some old school 'Rush' from GSP. Condit's incredibly durable though, so it wouldn't surprise me if GSP takes a fairly comfortable UD. War GSP!


----------



## luckbox

Whats the general consensus on where GSP is gonna want to take this fight? Strike with Condit or take him down?


----------



## Freakshow

osmium said:


> GSP via decision if he has his explosiveness after this injury and Condit by knockout if he doesn't.


this pretty much sums it up. If GSP is 100% Condit is going to have a long night. Unless GSP also re-discovered his killer instinct, in which case it will be a short night. If he didn't regain his explosiveness, he's pretty much toast. That is what sets him above everyone else. He loses that there's a few WW that will flatten him


----------



## LL

RearNaked said:


> As a former Condit fan, it's a bummer, but the Diaz fight will follow him around for the rest of his career.
> 
> And in 5 years, after he has failed to beat GSP, lost a couple more fights, got cut, and retired, it will be what he is remembered for.
> 
> Especially if they rematch and Diaz beats him.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> There's nothing 'wrong' with it. But it won't make you a popular fighter. And once you guys realize this isn't really a sport, it's entertainment, you'll understand.
> 
> If it was a sport, Chael Sonnen wouldn't be fighting Jones for the LHW title.
> 
> Imagine if last year David Stern announced that Kobe and the Lakers would be getting to play Lebron and the Heat for the championship because he said so and it was the match up the fans really wanted.


Chael Sonnen is a point fighter.

GSP's also regarded as a point fighter and he's the biggest draw in MMA now that Brock has left us.

Basically, you CAN be a point fighter if you have charisma, which both guys do. Chael Sonnen has the largest arms and the most charm and GSP has riddum. Kinda like Floyd Mayweather who is the King of PPV, it's all about charisma.


----------



## jonnyg4508

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Chael Sonnen is a point fighter.
> 
> GSP's also regarded as a point fighter and he's the biggest draw in MMA now that Brock has left us.
> 
> Basically, you CAN be a point fighter if you have charisma, which both guys do. Chael Sonnen has the largest arms and the most charm and GSP has riddum. Kinda like Floyd Mayweather who is the King of PPV, it's all about charisma.


I agree with this.

But as a whole, it will always be more popular to not be a point fighter. Those are 2 extreme examples.

Chael has the biggest mouth in the history of MMA. Of course he will have big exposure even if he sucked ass. 

GSP is the face of Canada. A country that loves and embraces MMA. Other than Rory he is basically their only star. GSP will always do huge numbers because of that. He has the backing of a whole country. 

Those are extreme examples. You CAN create a huge draw out of it. But you have to be in certain situations. Not every guy can talk like Chael nor wants to. Not every guy can rep a country like GSP does in MMA. Even if Brock was a wrestler who didn't finish. Just wrestled. He would still of been a HUGE draw because he was a famous pro wrestler. His physique. Not everyone in MMA can be a former WWE star and one of the biggest guys out there. Again it would have been a extreme situation. But Lesnar was a HW and finished fights...or got finished...haha


----------



## Rauno

luckbox said:


> Whats the general consensus on where GSP is gonna want to take this fight? Strike with Condit or take him down?


Don't know about the general consensus but i see him doing what he usually does. Strike with him, mix it up with takedowns that are definitely going to get him the round.. Whether he finishes him or not, who knows.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

luckbox said:


> Whats the general consensus on where GSP is gonna want to take this fight? Strike with Condit or take him down?


He'll probably follow the Dan Hardy game plan but without the submission attempts.


----------



## cdtcpl

luckbox said:


> Whats the general consensus on where GSP is gonna want to take this fight? Strike with Condit or take him down?


My thoughts are GSP will start off standing and it will depend on how the striking trades goes if he stays there. If Condit starts lighting him up, or if it is too slow paced and he isn't sure he is winning the round he will take it down. I also think if Condit targets that knee with a few kicks it may encourage GSP to take it down as well.

I think this fight will look a lot like his second fight with Kos. If there is no reason to go to the ground then he won't. I also think his knee will be on his mind. If he is going to wreck his knee on accident it will be during an explosive take down.

Also, if Condit wants to be some sort of mad genius he should be practicing leg locks. I can very easily imagine GSP tapping a little too quick to a leg lock for fear of being out for over a year again, a la Tim Sylvia in his fight against Arlovski.


----------



## Fightingislife

GSP by UD


----------



## HitOrGetHit

As long as his knee is back to where it should be I don't see Condit taking it. I think GSP will dominate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Life B Ez

HitOrGetHit said:


> As long as his knee is back to where it should be I don't see Condit taking it. I think GSP will dominate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


This of gsps shot is a little slow or he looks sluggish he might be in trouble but if he's 100% Condit doesn't have a shot in hell.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Joabbuac

PheelGoodInc said:


> I wouldn't say that's enough to make his chin questionable. I would say about 95% of the division would have been put down if hit with the same shots.


I would have to disagree, i think a few could take the shot more or less unharmed and others would recover.


----------



## Iuanes

I'm really excited for this fight.

Even if we get the same old GSP, Condit isn't going away without dying in the cage first.

Gonna be great.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

GSP - 29 wins - 9 decisions
Nick Diaz - 26 wins - 5 decisions
Carlos Condit - 28 wins - *2 decisions*

So Condit is the pointing fighter for some, hum? Go figure...


----------



## Jumanji

WAR DIAZ!!!!!!!!

haha jk


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Joabbuac said:


> I would have to disagree, i think a few could take the shot more or less unharmed and others would recover.


Yes, a few probably could. Just because GSP doesn't have a granite chin doesn't mean it's questionable. It means he's not a human punching bag.


----------



## Rygu

I think its funny how anyone questions GSPs chin just based off the Serra fight. Serra landed some hard ******* shots including a few to the back of GSPs head and he never actually went out. GSPs chin is just fine.


----------



## Life B Ez

rygu said:


> I think its funny how anyone questions GSPs chin just based off the Serra fight. Serra landed some hard ******* shots including a few to the back of GSPs head and he never actually went out. GSPs chin is just fine.


I don't doubt it but its not like he's ever really been hit otherwise.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Joabbuac said:


> I would have to disagree, i think a few could take the shot more or less unharmed and others would recover.


No one would take a hard shot right behind the ear and be more or less unharmed.

You probably know that our inner ear is what allows us to maintain our balance, but I don't think you understand how delicate a structure it is, or just how profoundly we rely on it.

suffer even slight damage to your inner ear, and your brain starts getting conflicting information about which way is up, and which way your head is moving. It would become very hard just to stand still on focus your eyes, much less move around, and impossible to defend against a fighter trying to put you away.


----------



## No_Mercy

After reading article after article about the super fight. GSP has an enormous weight over his shoulders. I don't know how one man does it the way Anderson does. Think about it for one minute. Imagine yourself in that spotlight. Could you handle it. 

This fight has to happen and there's only one obstacle in the way this Saturday. Can GSP shake off the ring rust and come back from his injury to reclaim his throne. 

I think we're going to see a vintage GSP controlling the top position all five rounds. Setting up what we've all been waiting for all these years.


----------



## dlxrevolution

PheelGoodInc said:


> I wouldn't say that's enough to make his chin questionable. *I would say about 95% of the division would have been put down if hit with the same shots.*


As with this one...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

I like Condit and I like GSP. I really would preffer this fight wouldn't be GSP coming back from some intense recovery.
I normally don't like GSP style, but if he can win even in a boring 5 rounds decision it's OK, because regardless of the result I wish he stays healthy and active for future challenges.

Condit well deserves this title shot. It should be a great fight.

May the best man win and GSP's knee remains intact no matter what.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trix

Wonder if size difference will come into play.

Condit could tower a good 4-5[?] inches over GSP.

:confused02:


----------



## Fightingislife

Condit by 3rd Round TKO


----------



## H33LHooK

Trix said:


> Wonder if size difference will come into play.
> 
> Condit could tower a good 4-5[?] inches over GSP.
> 
> :confused02:


Condit is taller, but they have the same reach. 
I suspect that the taller/more upright Carlos chooses to fight, the better it will work for GSP's shots/TD's.

I would be mightily surprised if GSP looked like the overall smaller fighter come fight night. 

.


----------



## luckbox

Two featured articles today in Norways biggest paper about this fight. Never seen anything like it. It's normally just a footnote in the sports section when a norwegian has been fighting, and sometimes not even then. These are proper articles aswell, not just copy/paste.

http://www.vg.no/sport/artikkel.php?artid=10063292
http://www.vg.no/sport/artikkel.php?artid=10063311


----------



## LL

GSP is a big deal, there's a reason he's the top draw in MMA.

Carlos IS his most dangerous fight though, he has the striking that guys like Koscheck, Fitch, Shields didn't have and he's got the ability to get up from the takedown that Hardy and Alves didn't have. I hope it's enough to dethrone Georges.


----------



## NoYards

I like both guys. I have no problem at all with how Condit fought against Diaz, if you can 'game plan' an opponents weakness and get a win, well, that's the whole damn point of martial arts.

That said, unless GSP's knee becomes an issue, Condit is not going to 'game plan' GSP ... not going to happen. Matter of fact Condit may be beaten already due to not having a game plan for GSP he can have any confidence in.

As for GSP's 'questionable chin', a lot of good fighters have found themselves unable to 'ask' that question once they got in the ring with GSP ... but, that's Condit's only chance really, so if he has any plan at all it is probably to go for broke every time the fight is taken to its feet, and being prepared to spend a lot of time on his back


----------



## dsmjrv

GSP is very motivated, he really is embracing the moment and the excitement, he is hungry in a way that we have not seen for a long time.. i think we will see a different GSP in the ring tomorrow..

thus condit takes it...


----------



## Life B Ez

Carlos doesn't have a chance in all hell people. Guys go away for a while and everyone comes up with ways he can be beat and forget how good they are. It's going to take a single round and then everyone is going to go oh yeah why did I ever think this would be close.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## PheelGoodInc

GSP looks extremely excited for this fight. The smile on his face and his mannerisms are clear as day. He's loving being back. I honestly think Condit is in for a very rough and short night.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

So many folk buying into this "new GSP" hype it's crazy. As I said in an earlier post, I'll eat my undies if GSP finishes Carlos Condit.

Eric Cartman style.


----------



## Woodenhead

IDK what to expect. I don't like big fights like this after a long layoff; it's not a factor to be ignored.

I love both fighters though, and I hope it's a close yet decisive bout.


----------



## Rusty

GrappleRetarded said:


> So many folk buying into this "new GSP" hype it's crazy. As I said in an earlier post, I'll eat my undies if GSP finishes Carlos Condit.
> 
> Eric Cartman style.


I've got a pair you can wash them down with if it happens.


----------



## RedRocket44

Life B Ez said:


> Carlos doesn't have a chance in all hell people. Guys go away for a while and everyone comes up with ways he can be beat and forget how good they are. It's going to take a single round and then everyone is going to go oh yeah why did I ever think this would be close.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Finally someone with some common sense 

The other thing that gets me is all this talk of "ring rust". At what point does ring rust set in exactly? Condit has waited 9 months instead of defending the interim belt. That shows a little lack of confidence to me.

I'm not sure there is much of a difference between not fighting in 9 months, or 19. It's not as if GSP had amnesia and forgot what to do in the cage. He's been training for this fight for months (just like any other fight), and wouldn't be fighting if his knee wasn't 100%.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Rusty said:


> I've got a pair you can wash them down with if it happens.


I've already had a good taste of your moms, thanks.


----------



## Mshadows69

Anyone else not that excited for this card? Just seems that the majority of people i've spoken to, at work etc aren't even sure they're going to watch it because the card is so weak.

GSP by snoozefest seems like the result most expect..


----------



## TheOldAssassin

I'm sure this is something no one wants to see, but you're going to see it nonetheless:

GSP, by unanimous decision, at least 50-44 as per all three judges.


----------



## ProdigyPenn

My money is on St-Pierre.

But is it just me or is GSP look more nervous for this fight than this previous fights? Looking at the build-up, it almost like the always "Mr Nice Guy" GSP is starting to show some frustration.


----------



## DrFunk

I'll say this again, the moment Carlos is trying to kick he will be taken down. GSP isn't the best wrestler or the best striker, his greatest strength is his ability to make his opponent fight handicapped. The constant threat of a take down the moment you get greedy gets into a fighter's head. Imagine you're drilling all those beautiful punch kick combination and then having to "box" half ass because you're scared he will take you to do the ground. That's why Condit won't have such a drastic advantage on the stand up, his wariness will make him tentative.

When the fight goes to the ground (and it will), GSP has the sickest top control. His strength and transition wrestling makes him a beast when on top. You know he won't take stupid gambles (especially early on), so I highly doubt he'll get swept or surprised by the new ninja jujitsu Condit's been learning. Condit has a great gas tank but he'll be put to the test when a sweaty greasy french man is making sweet love from up top.

By R3, Condit will be visibly frustrated and will take bigger gambles outside his "game plan". This is the part where the gamble might pay off (random back fist/flying knee) or where he might get broken by GSP's relentless sweet love making.

I like Condit though and I'm hoping those sweeps he's been practicing pays off but still saying GSP by UD.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Mshadows69 said:


> Anyone else not that excited for this card? Just seems that the majority of people i've spoken to, at work etc aren't even sure they're going to watch it because the card is so weak.
> 
> GSP by snoozefest seems like the result most expect..


Most all the time I am at my neighbors watching the fight with a couple friends. 

He isn't a GSP fan at all. I'm not either. So I don't even know if he will bother getting them. He probably will because he gets most any card.

But the rest of the card sucks. And I'm not afraid to say it with a bunch of yahoos around here acting like you can speak no ill words of UFC PPVs. The Co-Main should be a good scrap. But other than that, there is not 1 fighter on the whole card that I really look forward to watching. Hell the rest of the main card is fighters on losing streaks, or irrelevant as all hell.

I guess I am looking forward to seeing Philipou fight and hopefully keep improving.


----------



## osmium

jonnyg4508 said:


> Most all the time I am at my neighbors watching the fight with a couple friends.
> 
> He isn't a GSP fan at all. I'm not either. So I don't even know if he will bother getting them. He probably will because he gets most any card.
> 
> But the rest of the card sucks. And I'm not afraid to say it with a bunch of yahoos around here acting like you can speak no ill words of UFC PPVs. The Co-Main should be a good scrap. But other than that, there is not 1 fighter on the whole card that I really look forward to watching. Hell the rest of the main card is fighters on losing streaks, or irrelevant as all hell.
> 
> I guess I am looking forward to seeing Philipou fight and hopefully keep improving.


Costa not having a fight anymore hurts it I was looking forward to seeing him smash Ring. Carmont is still on the main card though and he is an up and coming beast you should look forward to seeing.


----------



## meli083

Really pulling for GSP here! I think he's gonna win. I don't think Carlos can stuff his takedowns. That being said, Carlos can give GSP a lot of trouble in the standup. Either way, I'm freakin jacked for this fight!


----------



## RedRocket44

Something odd I noticed about the UFC 154 poster...

GSP and Condit are depicted at pretty much the same height, yet Condit is actually 4 inches taller.










this is an outrage. I want my money back.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

RedRocket44 said:


> Something odd I noticed about the UFC 154 poster...
> 
> GSP and Condit are depicted at pretty much the same height, yet Condit is actually 4 inches taller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an outrage. I want my money back.


C'mon. It would be odd if only Condit's jaw was showing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hellholming

RedRocket44 said:


> Something odd I noticed about the UFC 154 poster...
> 
> GSP and Condit are depicted at pretty much the same height, yet Condit is actually 4 inches taller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an outrage. I want my money back.


the thing would look horrible if there were a large height discrepancy between them on the poster. It's common practice for the UFC and boxing, and pretty much everyone else wanting to have two people on a poster facing each other, to put them at eyesight level.


----------



## Rauno

What about the poster where they simply shopped Diaz's face to Condits body?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

MMA-Sportsman said:


> C'mon. It would be odd if only Condit's jaw was showing.


Ok, I am watching Riddle vs Maguire and just noted that on the little picture showing on the lower right corner to call for the main event, GSP actually looks taller than Condit, hahaha.




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Pretty freaking nervous right now. Carlos is a beast.


----------



## Roflcopter

Greasy should win this pretty easily to be honest. Carlos is good but he's not great, I'm still surprised he beat Nick Diaz.


----------



## TraMaI

Carlos Condit wins this via cuts, stemming from elbows off his back. I'd say 3rd round after he opens them up in the first.


----------



## Rauno

GSP will beat Condit like he owed him money.


----------



## Joabbuac

GSP will beat Condit on points, You heard it here first.....write it down.


----------



## Todd Keuneke

*Condit Is About To Lose*

george st pierre is winning this in the 3rd round by tko or submission. you heard it here first.


----------



## Roflcopter

TraMaI said:


> Carlos Condit wins this via cuts, stemming from elbows off his back. I'd say 3rd round after he opens them up in the first.


No....


----------



## RearNaked

OK Georges. Bring it home.

Time to pay the piper, Carlos.


----------



## Sterl

I hope Condit takes his head off. I really do.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

I'm pumped.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

No idea what is about to happen. You read here first, I think...


----------



## Soakked

Hopefully GSP comes out hungrier than ever, WAR GSP :thumbsup:


----------



## RearNaked

I'm gonna go waaaaaaaaaay out on a limb.

GSP by decision.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Is that really GSP walking to the octagon? Man, it's while...


----------



## Guy Incognito

Soakked said:


> Hopefully GSP comes out hungrier than ever, WAR GSP :thumbsup:


Yup, first time i have cheered for GSP in a long time.


----------



## Rusty

Todd Keuneke said:


> george st pierre is winning this in the 3rd round by tko or submission. you heard it here first.


Who is this asshole? Seems I've seen his name before but he was a joke.


----------



## OHKO

I hope GSP finishes Condit.


----------



## Swiss

Never been a fan of GSP before but c'mon Georges! It's been too long.


----------



## DrFunk

Waaaaaar Gsp!!!


----------



## RearNaked

Guy Incognito said:


> Yup, first time i have cheered for GSP in a long time.


I think a lot of us feel that way.

George hasn't had a really good villain to fight in a while

Probably since Hughes.


----------



## Spec0688

holy shit I haven't been this excited/amped up for a fight in a long damn time. I got the jitters!


----------



## Joabbuac

Feels weird seeing GSP in the octagon.


----------



## Rauno

Super excited.


----------



## RearNaked

Spec0688 said:


> holy shit I haven't been this excited/amped up for a fight in a long damn time. I got the jitters!


Well I hope your ready for 25 solid minutes of well-deserved dry humping.


----------



## OHKO

RearNaked said:


> I think a lot of us feel that way.
> 
> George hasn't had a really good villain to fight in a while
> 
> Probably since Hughes.


Condit, a villain? :confused02:


----------



## TraMaI

Butterflies 

EDIT: Oh man they really want at each other!


----------



## rallyman

man so pumped for this fight


----------



## AmdM

I'm actually nervous that GSP loses this and we're stripped from the GSP vs Silva fight. :confused05:


----------



## DrFunk

Gsp Top Control = Cannot Escape


----------



## Guy Incognito

Kick his ass sea bass!


----------



## TraMaI

Carlos employing the gameplan I thought he would: Beat the shit out of him off his back.


----------



## RearNaked

Condit staying busy, but he has no answer for the humping.


----------



## Roflcopter

Easy stuff.


----------



## Spec0688

GSP struck blood!


----------



## OHKO

Where are the sweeps people keep talking about?

BLEEEEEEED


----------



## RedRocket44

where you at Georges?!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

GSP draws first blood.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

TraMaI said:


> Carlos employing the gameplan I thought he would: Beat the shit out of him off his back.


Yes.

C'mon Condit, GSP has nothing for you here!


----------



## Rauno

TraMaI said:


> Carlos employing the gameplan I thought he would: Beat the shit out of him off his back.


Are we watching the same fight?


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## RedRocket44

Rauno said:


> Are we watching the same fight?


he's watching a fight in imagination land.


----------



## TraMaI

Rauno said:


> Are we watching the same fight?


Carlos is constantly firing off his back. Not doing as much damage as the elbows he usually employs, but it's keeping Georges from attacking.


----------



## Soakked

GSP tearing dat azz up


----------



## DrFunk

OMG the blood is like SAW movie....


----------



## TraMaI

Now he starts with the 'bows. Keep it up Carlos.


EDIT: I really hope they don't stop this on that cut. Or any cut. Carlos seems like he's willing to open up now which is something we don't see often against GSP. GSP is also starting to throw big kicks and strikes, which is something we haven't seen in a while. Good fight so far.


----------



## OHKO

I feel really bad for Condit.

Edit: Warrior.


----------



## Roflcopter

Two rounds in the bank.


Condit is just a B+ fighter.

Not in GSP's class.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Condit doing fine on the ground, needs to be more aggressive on the feet in this round now.


----------



## DrFunk

Wholly shit Condit lost like a gallon of blood lol. This fight is AWESOME!


----------



## Rauno

Carlos ain't got nothing on him. Only chance is to catch a sub with his active guard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

TraMaI said:


> Carlos is constantly firing off his back. Not doing as much damage as the elbows he usually employs, but it's keeping Georges from attacking.


... you do see Condit's face, yes? GSP is attacking just fine.


----------



## Swiss

Condit's kicks are ****inh hilariopus. Hasn't got within about two feet of gsp.



(touch wood).

Edit: Haha. Knew I shouldn't have posted that!


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Here We ******* Goooooooooooo


----------



## TraMaI

Oh M God!!!


----------



## Soakked

Nice kick


----------



## Rauno

oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Break Hikm Carlos, Break Him!


----------



## OHKO

Great Fight!

Gained a f***load of respect for Condit.


----------



## TraMaI

Swiss said:


> Condit's kicks are ****inh hilariopus. Hasn't got within about two feet of gsp.
> 
> 
> 
> (touch wood).
> 
> Edit: Haha. Knew I shouldn't have posted that!


You were saying?


----------



## RearNaked

oh shit


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Spec0688

Its A War Baby


----------



## TraMaI

This fight!!!! Back and forth! Awesome!


----------



## RearNaked

Condit has awoken the dragon!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

OMFG!!! This round is awesome!! 

Glad to see GSP recover and land a good punch and a great TD. Didnt break. 

mass respect for both


----------



## rallyman

now we have a fight!!!


----------



## Sterl

Lmfao. George gets hurt, goes into full wrestler mode yet again.


----------



## deanmzi

boy guys showing huge heart!


----------



## Colli

This is the gsp that I wanted to see fight.


----------



## Rauno

Survived 1 mini heart-attack so far.


----------



## Roflcopter

Carlos banked a round but that's probably not going to help him. 

He'll likely lose the next 2.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Sterl said:


> Lmfao. George gets hurt, goes into full wrestler mode yet again.


what the hell would you do getting head kicked? Stand there like a fool?


----------



## Guy Incognito

Flash in the pan from Condit.


----------



## Soakked

2-1 GSP so far


----------



## Spec0688

Even though Condit rocked GSP, its 3-0 GSP. GSP got back up and controlled the fight after that...


----------



## TraMaI

Oh man, GSP's temple is a MESS!


----------



## Swiss

TraMaI said:


> You were saying?


Errrrrr... nothing. Carry on. Nothing to see here.


----------



## RedRocket44

Terror Kovenant said:


> what the hell would you do getting head kicked? Stand there like a fool?


Just give up. That's what the haters would want.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Champion vs Champion, guys.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Mad props to GSP, I thought Carlos would break him and end him there.

Whst a fight!


----------



## RearNaked

If it wasn't for Diaz/Condit I would be cheering Condit here.

Huge heart.

But seriously, f*** that guy. 

Go GSP.


----------



## Sterl

Terror Kovenant said:


> what the hell would you do getting head kicked? Stand there like a fool?



I'm just mad, bro.


----------



## deanmzi

Fight of the night, no doubt


----------



## deanmzi

Spec0688 said:


> Even though Condit rocked GSP, its 3-0 GSP. GSP got back up and controlled the fight after that...


disagre, 10-10,
30-28, GSP so far


----------



## Rauno

Really trying to put Anderson in there are we..


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I love how Carlos lands one, albeit nice headkick, and Joe acts as though GSP didn't spend the first two rounds massacring Condit.


----------



## Soakked

Carlos is more active at the bottom


----------



## RearNaked

Soakked said:


> Carlos is more active at the bottom


Yeah cuz that's ever mattered in the eyes of the judges.


----------



## Spec0688

holy shit what a clinic both fighters are putting on


----------



## Canadian Psycho

So much respect for these two. This fight is honestly everything I expected.


----------



## deanmzi

GSP just needs to posture and drop a few more, CC is on the ropes


----------



## NotDylan

Finish a fight GSP, I dare you.


----------



## RearNaked

Spec0688 said:


> holy shit what a clinic both fighters are putting on


Condit putting on a how to bleed out of your face clinic.


----------



## RedRocket44

Spec0688 said:


> holy shit what a clinic both fighters are putting on


this fight is ridiculous.

The end.


----------



## Bizzyb0nez

Silva is cheering for gsp !


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

FOTN material here.


----------



## Roflcopter

Carlos might be broken.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Rd1 - GSP
Rd2 - GSP
Rd3 - Condit
Rd4 - GSP


----------



## TraMaI

Carlos needs to finish this. I'm torn, rooting for Condit but I really, REALLY want Silva/GSP to happen.


----------



## Rauno

Is there someone who can actually keep GSP on his back?


----------



## deanmzi

-wanna see round 5 on the feet


----------



## Iuanes

Machida rocking the moustache


----------



## Spec0688

Condit needs a finish or GSP wins regardless.


----------



## Soakked

Good fight, round 4 I scored 10-10 even though I am sure it was scored 10-9 GSP.


----------



## deanmzi

40-36, Gsp


----------



## Spec0688

Get Anderson off my damn screen until the fight is over.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Rauno said:


> Is there someone who can actually keep GSP on his back?


Not at WW. At MW Sonnen could. Thats about it


----------



## deanmzi

GSP doing well rd 5 after a 18 month layoff, impressive cardio


----------



## RearNaked

As amazing has GSP looked tonight.

Anderson would absolutely kill him.


----------



## Soakked

Bah, after the head kick GSP went back to safe mode, even though he was beasting him the first two rounds


----------



## DrFunk

Cannot Escape Top Control


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Condit has impressed me more from the bottom than GSP has done from the top.


----------



## Rauno

What's with the Anderson mini cam there? Kind of pushing it.


----------



## RearNaked

Soakked said:


> Bah, after the head kick GSP went back to safe mode, even though he was beasting him the first two rounds


Safe mode?

You mean like what Condit did against Diaz?

I'm loving this. 

Condit fans going to cry that GSP didn't let Condit win.

This all sounds familiar....


----------



## ProdigyPenn

Unless we see a finish from condit, GSP is taking this. It's insane to see how a GSP return from a ACL and fight the way he does. 

Props to Condit as well. First men in a long time who poses a real challenge up to GSP.


----------



## deanmzi

try for the finish Georges!


----------



## RearNaked

GrappleRetarded said:


> Condit has impressed me more from the bottom than GSP has done from the top.


nickdiazlaughing.gif


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Winner via SD - Leonard Garcia


----------



## Sterl

RearNaked said:


> As amazing has GSP looked tonight.
> 
> Anderson would absolutely kill him.


This. I'd go as far as saying as Anderson would toy with him a bit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Welcome back, Georges. Healthy and dominant. Condit is no joke and got dominated.


----------



## Spec0688

No finish but it was on heck of a fight with Condit having a pretty solid back game and having good hip escapes, otherwise it could have been a lot worse for him.

Was hoping GSP would finish when he gave up his back, but they were so slippery that his hands just slid off when he tried grabbing him. So close!


----------



## TraMaI

One hell of a fight by both men. Condit proved tonight that he's elite. He's done better against Georges than any fighter in recent memory, since Serra, has done. Well done, both of you, and I look forward to the possibility of 5 more rounds


----------



## RearNaked

50-45


----------



## Roflcopter

Pretty much an expected result.

Easy win for GSP.


----------



## M.C

GSP took it pretty easily minus the head kick.


----------



## Rauno

GSP was really going after him before the head kick. After that, he immediately shot for the takedown once he got close. Good fight.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

GSP was more active than hes been in any of his other defenses. Great fight all around. I see Condit getting a rematch after a fight or two


----------



## Woodenhead

Decent fight; GSP's striking looked a bit off to me. Condit seemed apprehensive. Imbressed with GSP's recovery from that head kick. Went into safe mode after that, tho.

I'd like to see another fight before AS.


----------



## deanmzi

RearNaked said:


> 50-45


50-46


----------



## Joabbuac

That was a really good GSP fight, really watchable. Showed how tough he is too.


----------



## Joabbuac

50-45? Seriously....


----------



## ProdigyPenn

Fight on the night for sure. Georges looks like he is 100% heal.


----------



## Soakked

RearNaked said:


> Safe mode?
> 
> You mean like what Condit did against Diaz?
> 
> I'm loving this.
> 
> Condit fans going to cry that GSP didn't let Condit win.
> 
> This all sounds familiar....


Lol I'm not a Condit fan, although I might be after this fight cause of his heart. I'm actually a Diaz fan and was disappointed by the point tactics he used in that fight. I was pulling for GSP in this fight, and GSP did a good job for the most part. Can't blame him though, Condit seems nasty from the bottom which makes it hard for GSP to land his GNP. 

That being said, I think overall Condit did more damage rounds 3-5, but GSP had total control, so I agree with the decision.


----------



## TraMaI

GSP's face is Hamburger. What a fight


----------



## Roflcopter

He doesn't want the fight of course.


----------



## anderton46

Woodenhead said:


> Decent fight; GSP's striking looked a bit off to me. Condit seemed apprehensive. Imbressed with GSP's recovery from that head kick. Went into safe mode after that, tho.
> 
> I'd like to see another fight before AS.


To be honest I was impressed with his striking. AFter that Jake Shields shambles of only throwing overhand rights I thought he looked very slick after such a long absense.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

RearNaked said:


> nickdiazlaughing.gif


Just look at GSP's face, it's busted up pretty bad. Other than the slicing elbow which busted Condit wide open in the first round, GSP didn't land that much solid gnp, whilst condit was constantly attacking with punches and elbows from the bottom, hence the bruised face.


----------



## RearNaked

Roflcopter said:


> He doesn't want the fight of course.


Yeah he doesn`t want to get toyed with and KO`d.

What an asshole... 

smh


----------



## RearNaked

GrappleRetarded said:


> Just look at GSP's face, it's busted up pretty bad. Other than the slicing elbow which busted Condit wide open in the first round, GSP didn't land that much solid gnp, whilst condit was constantly attacking with punches and elbows from the bottom, hence the bruised face.


nickandnatebothlaughing.gif


----------



## Rauno

Joabbuac said:


> 50-45? Seriously....


I had it 50-45 as well. One round was debatable but other than the head kick, it was all GSP. 

Kind of feel sad for Condit watching the post fight interview.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

GrappleRetarded said:


> Just look at GSP's face, it's busted up pretty bad. Other than the slicing elbow which busted Condit wide open in the first round, GSP didn't land that much solid gnp, whilst condit was constantly attacking with punches and elbows from the bottom, hence the bruised face.


You think Condit deserved to win this, then?


----------



## NoYards

Condit is one class guy. Not the same class of fighter (yet) as GSP, but still classy.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

RearNaked said:


> nickandnatebothlaughing.gif


Meh, top control is stupidly over rated from the guard(s) position. I score damage over control, but obviously the judges and most other fans don't, hence so many fans thinking Rory Macdonald was beating Condit for the first two rounds with top control although landing nothing significant.


----------



## rallyman

dont quite understand why silva goes all the way to watch and doesnt go in the ring and challenge him


----------



## GrappleRetarded

MMA-Sportsman said:


> You think Condit deserved to win this, then?


Condit definitely did the most damage, but when you measure up all of the unified rules, GSP rightfully got the nod.

His control was simply over whelming, but I wanted to see much more GNP and damage inflicted from him.


----------



## Sousa

Condit just didn't look the same as he did vs Diaz. Condit looekd like he was trying not to lose on the ground and didn't try striking enough. Tough break for him but GSP looked great apart from a few instances . He looked a little reckless tonight , almost begged Condit or a better BJJ practioner to sub him. He's gotta watch that if he's going to fight Diaz or Silva


----------



## Spec0688

rallyman said:


> dont quite understand why silva goes all the way to watch and doesnt go in the ring and challenge him


Its called respect, and no one is allowed in the ring without the UFCs authorization. So unless GSP agreed to the fight prior depending on the victory, thats the only way he would be allowed in.


----------



## DrFunk

GrappleRetarded said:


> Meh, top control is stupidly over rated from the guard(s) position. I score damage over control, but obviously the judges and most other fans don't, hence so many fans thinking Rory Macdonald was beating Condit for the first two rounds with top control although landing nothing significant.


Do you know how hard it was for GSP to keep Condit down? Any other WW grappler and Condit would have swept. Why do you think he was trying so hard to escape? Because being at the bottom is just NOT a great position to be at unless your bread and butter was Jitz. Those pity strikes from the bother did enough damage to bother the ground and pound but don't kid yourself, none of those strikes actually do "Real" dmg, just annoying pecking.


----------



## Sousa

GrappleRetarded said:


> Condit definitely did the most damage, but when you measure up all of the unified rules, GSP rightfully got the nod.
> 
> His control was simply over whelming, but I wanted to see much more GNP and damage inflicted from him.


GSP cut Condit badly on the eye and busted his nose, I even think he had his other brow bleeding too. Condit didn't do all that much damage apart from a head kick and a few failed sub attempts. I'm guessing you're not a GSP fan lol


----------



## Soakked

rallyman said:


> dont quite understand why silva goes all the way to watch and doesnt go in the ring and challenge him


That would have been tasteless IMO, after GSP's long layoff and tough first fight back. It would have made him look like a bully as well. If he fights GSP, he better fight JBJ afterwards or I would lose respect for him. This is coming from a major AS nuthugger.


----------



## Swiss

rallyman said:


> dont quite understand why silva goes all the way to watch and doesnt go in the ring and challenge him


He was cornering someone earlier.


----------



## Spec0688

Lets not start hating GSP for his first fight in 19months, the fact is that 99% of the fighters would come in out of shape and probably lose this fight on such a long lay off. There are very few fighters who can take 19 months off, injury or not, and come back and look as impressive as GSP has. Just be happy GSP is back, regardless if you hate him or love him.


----------



## Rauno

GrappleRetarded said:


> Condit definitely did the most damage, but when you measure up all of the unified rules, GSP rightfully got the nod.
> 
> His control was simply over whelming, but I wanted to see much more GNP and damage inflicted from him.


Kind of difficult to do so though. Whenever GSP wasn't throwing punches, Condit was throwing elbows.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Sousa said:


> GSP cut Condit badly on the eye and busted his nose, I even think he had his other brow bleeding too. Condit didn't do all that much damage apart from a head kick and a few failed sub attempts. I'm guessing you're not a GSP fan lol


What about GSP's face. His eyes are both swollen and he has marks all over his face, where did they all come from?

Yes, I'm not disputing that GSP fully deserved the win - he certainly did. I just don't want to see people claiming it was a thoroughly dominant performance and an "easy win", when really, it wasn't. It was a fairly competitive fight.


----------



## Sousa

GrappleRetarded said:


> What about GSP's face. His eyes are both swollen and he has marks all over his face, where did they all come from?
> 
> Yes, I'm not disputing that GSP fully deserved the win - he certainly did. I just don't want to see people claiming it was a thoroughly dominant performance and an "easy win", when really, it wasn't.


And Condits face is completely clean? Get out of here LOL


----------



## Spec0688

GSP also bruises easily if you haven't noticed. It doesn't take much to get his eyes swollen.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Sousa said:


> And Condits face is completely clean? Get out of here LOL


Where the hell did I say it was? I already acknowledged that GSP busted him wide open.


----------



## Shoegazer

Spec0688 said:


> Lets not start hating GSP for his first fight in 19months, the fact is that 99% of the fighters would come in out of shape and probably lose this fight on such a long lay off. There are very few fighters who can take 19 months off, injury or not, and come back and look as impressive as GSP has. Just be happy GSP is back, regardless if you hate him or love him.


This. I was thoroughly impressed with both fighters for a number of reasons. Georges clearly went into safe mode after the headkick - a little karma for Condit doing the same thing against Diaz. 

GSP - Hendricks is next, folks.


----------



## ashokjr

Sousa said:


> And Condits face is completely clean? Get out of here LOL


You gotta be kidding...what he said was that the fight wasnt an "easy" fight as everyone is making it out to be. Both did damage, GSP did more damage than CC and also controlled CC and rightfully got the win. However, he really had to work hard for the win, not an easy win.


----------



## AmdM

Well Mr GSP, i'm very imbressed with your performance, especially coming from such a long layout.
Too bad i spent most of the time looking at Andy and Lyoto on the mini cam, i just couldn't help myself. 
6am, off to bed now|


----------



## Woodenhead

Hey, where's TheLyotoLegion - I wanna see the result of that sig bet he had. (IIRC)


----------



## footodors

gsp looked puffy, veiny and his gut stuck out akwardly. funny looking


----------



## Canadian Psycho

GSP messed Carlos up something fierce. But Carlos also messed GSP up in return. Anyone saying that so and so didn't do much damage, or that this was an easy fight for either man is a dunce. GSP hurt Carlos. Carlos hurt GSP. And this fight was one of the best title matches we've been treated to in ages. If you can't get down with that, then to hell with you.


----------



## Joabbuac

Shoegazer said:


> This. I was thoroughly impressed with both fighters for a number of reasons. Georges clearly went into safe mode after the headkick - a little karma for Condit doing the same thing against Diaz.
> 
> GSP - Hendricks is next, folks.



GSP's safe mode was him putting condit on his back and beating him down with GnP, kind of makes you think GSP could of done what ever he wanted in there, he took risks when he didnt need to....i like that. 

Condit is a fukin gamer though, never out of a fight.


----------



## RedRocket44

Woodenhead said:


> Hey, where's TheLyotoLegion - I wanna see the result of that sig bet he had. (IIRC)


He has vanished into outer space.

Goodbye sir.


----------



## Spec0688

GSP was going for the finish, but when was the last time Condit was stopped? He tried doing a very offensive GnP but Condit was very active in trying to escape, anyone other than GSP being on top, Condit would have been on his feet.

Also that crazy right hand in the second round, a lot of fighters would drop from a punch like that straight to the jaw.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

LyotoLegion will drop Carlos Condit from his avatar like a bad habit and pretend he didn't spend months on end guaranteeing his victory, just you watch.

Next, BJ Penn will go in his avatar and he'll spend the next two weeks promising his victory. Then if BJ loses, rinse and repeat, he'll pull the same trick and move onto another fighter.


----------



## Iuanes

I agree with the sentiment that Carlos marked up Georges more, and he landed the most significant strike of the night.

George couldn't do much from the top, but of course he deserves the decision based on what the rules are.

Great fight, but Georges still can't finish. 

More and more I think Silva would tool him.


----------



## Joabbuac

GrappleRetarded said:


> LyotoLegion will drop Carlos Condit from his avatar like a bad habit and pretend he didn't spend months on end guaranteeing his victory, just you watch.
> 
> Next, BJ Penn will go in his avatar and he'll spend the next two weeks promising his victory. Then if BJ loses, rinse and repeat, he'll pull the same trick and move onto another fighter.



Until he gets his 1 in 10 right and goes nuts telling us "I told you so" and bragging how smart he was.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

GrappleRetarded said:


> So many folk buying into this "new GSP" hype it's crazy. As I said in an earlier post, I'll eat my undies if GSP finishes Carlos Condit.
> 
> Eric Cartman style.


At least I didn't have to eat my undies.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

GSP will finish Hendricks. 

Laughably one sided fight.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

rallyman said:


> dont quite understand why silva goes all the way to watch and doesnt go in the ring and challenge him


Because this was a big trolling move many fell for. Anderson never called GSP, UFC is pushing the fight, fans want to see the fight, but Anderson never been the "bully" LyotoLegion likes to describe. If he would climb to the stage, for sure everything would be in agreement. Those guys are not Tito or Forrest protocol breakers. 

Anyway, this is GSP comeback night. Lets not spoil his moment.


----------



## Iuanes

Canadian Psycho said:


> GSP will finish Hendricks.
> 
> Laughably one sided fight.


I'm a GSP fan and Canadian, but I don't see how any one can put faith in GSP finishing a fight anymore.


----------



## No_Mercy

People don't give GSP credit. His top game (ground) is on par with a an Anderson Silva striking game say in mid 2000s which is still pretty impressive. His technical prowess, maneuvering, slipping out of submissions constantly, control, pushing a frenetic pace, and GNP has to be commended. The ONLY thing he lacks is KO power. If he had the equivalent KO power of the LHW title holder in his respective division he would have finished 90% of his fights. 

Also I realized that's why GSP is more proned to getting injured because his fights always go the distance as opposed to the other champions in other divisions who are able to finish quicker. 

PS: Although exciting, as I said Condit is far too reckless with his striking even though the Brazillian kick and 3+4 lhk combo was pretty sweet. Anderson Silva would have done what he always does countering and it would be lights out.

PSS: I now believe GSP is being pressured into a fight he DOES NOT want against Anderson Silva. As much as the majority of us want to see it, it's really up to his camp. He said Condit was the biggest threat. Facing Anderson Silva will take that honour.


----------



## RearNaked

GrappleRetarded said:


> Meh, top control is stupidly over rated from the guard(s) position. I score damage over control, but obviously the judges and most other fans don't, hence so many fans thinking Rory Macdonald was beating Condit for the first two rounds with top control although landing nothing significant.


You really don`t get it huh?

I've been a Nick Diaz fan for the better part of a decade and I used to say the same thing. 'How the hell did Nick lose he was beating the hell out of that guy from his back...'

But it doesn't matter.

The judges have the collective IQ of one retarded 6 year old. 

Duh guy on da top winz erry time yuh!

And until we get judges who understand the sport, it will never change. 

And if it was anyone but Carlos on the end of this, I would be a little pissed off too. 

But Carlos deserves it imo. Now he can see what it feels like when you train for months to fight a guy, and he shows up and just refuses to fight you. And wins.

But GR, let's not have a full meltdown tonight bro. It didn't go your way tonight, but you gotta reign it in a bit, man. 

Hendricks KO'd Kampmann and GSP humped Carlos into the living death. 

It happens.


----------



## RedRocket44

aaarrrrrraggghhh

where you at georges?!


----------



## Soakked

Iuanes said:


> I'm a GSP fan and Canadian, but I don't see how any one can put faith in GSP finishing a fight anymore.


In all fairness it seems Condit is hard to finish. No question in my mind that GSP somewhat became a bit more passive on the ground and on the feet after the head kick. But it's not like he just layed on Condit, or refused to engage him on the feet either, cause that would be an exaggeration. But I don't see how any could argue that rounds 1-3 (beginning up till the head kick) were different from rounds 4 and 5.

But again this wasn't Dan Hardy, it was Condit and Condit was nasty from the ground, not only from the strikes but also from the threat of sweeps and subs.


----------



## Woodenhead

No_Mercy said:


> People don't give GSP credit. His top game (ground) is on par with a an Anderson Silva striking game say in mid 2000s which is still pretty impressive. His technical prowess, maneuvering, slipping out of submissions constantly, control, pushing a frenetic pace, and GNP has to be commended. The ONLY thing he lacks is KO power. If he had the equivalent KO power of the LHW title holder in his respective division he would have finished 90% of his fights.
> 
> Also I realized that's why GSP is more proned to getting injured because his fights always go the distance as opposed to the other champions in other divisions who are able to finish quicker.
> 
> PS: Although exciting, as I said Condit is far too reckless with his striking even though the Brazillian kick and 3+4 lhk combo was pretty sweet. Anderson Silva would have done what he always does countering and it would be lights out.
> 
> PSS: I now believe GSP is being pressured into a fight he DOES NOT want against Anderson Silva. As much as the majority of us want to see it, it's really up to his camp. He said Condit was the biggest threat. Facing Anderson Silva will take that honour.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Alessia

Soakked said:


> In all fairness it seems Condit is hard to finish. No question in my mind that GSP somewhat became a bit more passive on the ground and on the feet after the head kick. But it's not like he just layed on Condit, or refused to engage him on the feet either, cause that would be an exaggeration. But I don't see how any could argue that rounds 1-3 (beginning up till the head kick) were different from rounds 4 and 5.
> 
> But again this wasn't Dan Hardy, it was Condit and Condit was nasty from the ground, not only from the strikes but also from the threat of sweeps and subs.


This.

Honestly, I'm really interested in hearing who people think would have finished Condit in that situation because I can't think of anyone.


----------



## DrFunk

DrFunk said:


> I'll say this again, the moment Carlos is trying to kick he will be taken down. GSP isn't the best wrestler or the best striker, his greatest strength is his ability to make his opponent fight handicapped. The constant threat of a take down the moment you get greedy gets into a fighter's head. Imagine you're drilling all those beautiful punch kick combination and then having to "box" half ass because you're scared he will take you to do the ground. That's why Condit won't have such a drastic advantage on the stand up, his wariness will make him tentative.
> 
> When the fight goes to the ground (and it will), GSP has the sickest top control. His strength and transition wrestling makes him a beast when on top. You know he won't take stupid gambles (especially early on), so I highly doubt he'll get swept or surprised by the new ninja jujitsu Condit's been learning. Condit has a great gas tank but he'll be put to the test when a sweaty greasy french man is making sweet love from up top.
> 
> By R3, Condit will be visibly frustrated and will take bigger gambles outside his "game plan". This is the part where the gamble might pay off (random back fist/flying knee) or where he might get broken by GSP's relentless sweet love making.
> 
> I like Condit though and I'm hoping those sweeps he's been practicing pays off but still saying GSP by UD.


Went exactly like I predicted cept it was a kick to the face.


----------



## Soakked

No_Mercy said:


> People don't give GSP credit. His top game (ground) is on par with a an Anderson Silva striking game say in mid 2000s which is still pretty impressive. His technical prowess, maneuvering, slipping out of submissions constantly, control, pushing a frenetic pace, and GNP has to be commended. The ONLY thing he lacks is KO power. If he had the equivalent KO power of the LHW title holder in his respective division he would have finished 90% of his fights.
> 
> Also I realized that's why GSP is more proned to getting injured because his fights always go the distance as opposed to the other champions in other divisions who are able to finish quicker.
> 
> PS: Although exciting, as I said Condit is far too reckless with his striking even though the Brazillian kick and 3+4 lhk combo was pretty sweet. Anderson Silva would have done what he always does countering and it would be lights out.
> 
> PSS: I now believe GSP is being pressured into a fight he DOES NOT want against Anderson Silva. As much as the majority of us want to see it, it's really up to his camp. He said Condit was the biggest threat. Facing Anderson Silva will take that honour.


Yeah I agree pretty much with all of this. And addressing the GSP/Silva fight, I don't blame GSP for not wanting that fight because Silva will destroy him, and he knows this. He is also the smaller fighter, that has nothing to prove anyone (except himself maybe and the GOAT status) fighting not only a higher weight class fighter, but THE best fighter in the planet P4P.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

lol, people still claiming GSP LNPs his opponents. Must be some nasty LNP to slice them up so bad. These forums, and the internet in general, really take away from the enjoyment of being an MMA fan. May have to give this place up, because the idiocy becomes tiresome.


----------



## RearNaked

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, people still claiming GSP LNPs his opponents. Must be some nasty LNP to slice them up so bad. These forums, and the internet in general, really take away from the enjoyment of being an MMA fan. May have to give this place up, because the idiocy becomes tiresome.


Oh no don't do that! Then who will insult everyone for having different opinions than them? 

inb4 anonymous neg rep.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

An opinion is an opinion, but it can be debunked with fact. 

LNP does not leave a man's face looking like ground beef. That's a fairly indisputable fact. I'd say it was common sense, but that might be lost on you.


----------



## RearNaked

Canadian Psycho said:


> An opinion is an opinion, but it can be debunked with fact.
> 
> LNP does not leave a man's face looking like ground beef. That's a fairly indisputable fact. I'd say it was common sense, but that might be lost on you.


Yeah I guess it is lost on me.

You should rage quit the forum in protest.

GSP clearly won this fight. He did a bit of humping, but as I've said before in all the Fitch threads. Humping takes two. 

Carlos was doing tight defense on the ground, if he had been scrambling more frantically to get up, he would have taken a far worse beating from GSP. 

The onus is on the guy on the bottom to get up. You fight from your back in the UFC, you better finish the fight or you are going to lose, period. 

He must have known he was losing, but he didn't give up guard and eat shots to try to get up. He made his bed.

GSP did more than enough on the ground imo Carlos knew that and there came a point in the fight where he just wanted to make it to the final bell as opposed to giving up bad positions on the ground to make an attempt to get up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

If you'd put it like that as versus 'GSP dry humped Carlos to hell', we might have avoided this confrontation. Work on that for next time, sport.


----------



## Toxic

guys behave your all better than that, as long as that damn Raunno stays out of here.


----------



## Soakked

You guys fighting for the sake of fighting? Both of yous (love the enrgish) feel the same way but are too hard headed to see it :thumb02:. Canadian Psycho don't leave us that would suck


----------



## RearNaked

Canadian Psycho said:


> we might have avoided this confrontation. Work on that for next time, sport.


Why would I want to avoid the confrontation? It's fun watching East Coasters trip all over their dicks trying to look hard on the internet.


----------



## OHKO

nick diaz ‏@nickdiaz209
I am not impressed by your performance @GeorgesStPierre

lmao.


----------



## RearNaked

OHKO said:


> nick diaz ‏@nickdiaz209
> I am not impressed by your performance @GeorgesStPierre
> 
> lmao.


Knew he'd have something to say.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

RearNaked said:


> Why would I want to avoid the confrontation? It's fun watching East Coasters trip all over their dicks trying to look hard on the internet.


lol, 'east coaster'. 

I'm not trying to look anything over the internet. I just call out people who look stupid. In this case, you.


----------



## Soakked

OHKO said:


> nick diaz ‏@nickdiaz209
> I am not impressed by your performance @GeorgesStPierre
> 
> lmao.


As much of a fan that I am of Nick, I don't see the fight turning out any different for him. Bad stylistic match up for him. I'll maybe give him a slightly better chance at pulling off a sub but that's about it.


----------



## RearNaked

Soakked said:


> As much of a fan of as I am of Nick, I don't see the fight turning out any different for him. Bad stylistic match up for him. I'll maybe give him a slightly better chance at pulling off a sub but that's about it.


All signs point to GSP by decision over Diaz.

That said, Diaz by KO.


----------



## TraMaI

OHKO said:


> nick diaz ‏@nickdiaz209
> I am not impressed by your performance @GeorgesStPierre
> 
> lmao.


After getting stomped by Condit himself because he couldn't do anything but try to taunt and move forward with the same combinations, I don't think he has any room to talk.


----------



## RedRocket44

it would have been better if he played on the accent and says "I am not imbressed"

Seriously though, go smoke some more weed Diaz. You have no shot against GSP.


----------



## Guy Incognito

TraMaI said:


> *After getting stomped by Condit himself* because he couldn't do anything but try to taunt and move forward with the same combinations, I don't think he has any room to talk.


This is getting stomped.


----------



## Life B Ez

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, people still claiming GSP LNPs his opponents. Must be some nasty LNP to slice them up so bad. These forums, and the internet in general, really take away from the enjoyment of being an MMA fan. May have to give this place up, because the idiocy becomes tiresome.


I get it man I watched the fights with some friends tonight who are very knowledgeable. We train together and talk mma a lot none use forums and only had bad things to say about them. I was thinking you guys must just be on the UG or sherdog but I come on here and it's a lot of the same after fights everyone bitching and tearing about elite fighters no matter the outcome.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I guess I just don't understand how some fans can't be pleased after a fight like that. I'd envisioned this fight for years, and it surpassed my expectations, which were high to begin with. There's just no pleasing some people. Yes it was a five round decision. But it was five rounds of heart-stopping action. There's really no reason to complain. If you can't appreciate a fight like that, then there's no impressing you.


----------



## SideWays222

I have not read this thread except for this page.

But if you are bitching after a fight like that.

Quit watching MMA plz.


----------



## TanyaJade

Fightmetric is saying Condit outlanded St. Pierre by 20 strikes but that St. Pierre landed more than twice the number of significant strikes that Condit did. Interesting.

I really enjoyed this fight. St. Pierre looked really good coming off of a layoff and a career threatening injury. Condit was also very, very game even thought he was on his back most of the night. I jumped out of my seat when he knocked GSP down with that headkick in the third but was equally impressed with St. Pierre's ability to recover from it and take back control of the fight. As always, I loved watching St. Pierre grind from the guard. His ground and pound is wonderful to watch.

Still, watching this fight made me think even more that Anderson wouldn't have that much of a problem with St. Pierre. The size difference and the striking advantage are noticable.


----------



## Sterl

Ari said:


> The size difference


I understand the argument, but the size difference is exaggerated. Especially after seeing GSP tonight. He looked massive for a WW tonight, even Goldberg noticed it. His legs are getting huge too, definitely came in with a thick frame for this fight. I know he sounds very hesitant about taking a fight with Silva, but didn't he say a long time ago that if he was he wanted to get bigger? He definitely has to me. This is the most likely I feel the fight has ever been to happening. It may not be GSP's next fight though, he may have to beat Hendricks first. Anderson I think will sit back and wait to see what happens with Weidman/GSP and if GSP beats Hendricks,then we get our superfight. If Hendricks KO's GSP (only way I see him winning), we get Silva/Weidman.


----------



## Danm2501

People are hating on this fight? Seriously? That was the best GSP performance for a long time, and a superb fight. It wasn't 5 rounds of GSP laying on someone, or him jabbing them to death, this was a back and forth war. Georges looked superb, he made Condit, who's one of those guys who never normally makes a backwards step look tentative. Condit had opportunities to throw, but didn't. He threw 1 decent leg kick the whole fight, and immediately got taken down, that's how good GSP is. Superb fight, delighted to see Georges get the win, and can't wait for the super fight!


----------



## Ludinator

Danm2501 said:


> People are hating on this fight? Seriously? That was the best GSP performance for a long time, and a superb fight. It wasn't 5 rounds of GSP laying on someone, or him jabbing them to death, this was a back and forth war. Georges looked superb, he made Condit, who's one of those guys who never normally makes a backwards step look tentative. Condit had opportunities to throw, but didn't. He threw 1 decent leg kick the whole fight, and immediately got taken down, that's how good GSP is. Superb fight, delighted to see Georges get the win, and can't wait for the super fight!


Didn't you see the head kick he landed?.


----------



## Danm2501

I did, I said he only threw one decent LEG kick, which is true. Condit rocked GSP hard, but that was pretty much the only decent combo he did land, other than that, Georges made him look tentative.


----------



## MMA specialist

How the F*ck could 2 judges score 50-45, with Condit so close to finishing the fight and inflicting the most damage there than either fighter did at any point in the fight.

When is MMA judging gonna get its shit together.. Am i the only one that thinks Lombard got robbed?


----------



## K R Y

This fight was amazing. So exciting and fast paced. LNP? Hookah please.


----------



## SideWays222

Danm2501 said:


> I did, I said he only threw one decent LEG kick, which is true. Condit rocked GSP hard, but that was pretty much the only decent combo he did land, other than that, Georges made him look tentative.


He threw a decent HEAD kick. Not Leg kick. 

I know what you are trying to say and why but that is the wrong way of saying it. 

Leg kicks imply he is kicking the leg.

Since when you say KICK it already implies the fact that he is using his legs. So the word beforelets you know where he kicked. IE. HEAD kick or LEG kick. Since you dont "kick" with your arms.


----------



## Rauno

MMA specialist said:


> How the F*ck could 2 judges score 50-45, with Condit so close to finishing the fight and inflicting the most damage there than either fighter did at any point in the fight.
> 
> When is MMA judging gonna get its shit together.. Am i the only one that thinks Lombard got robbed?


Really? Condit did deal some damage off of his back but you are clearly delusional if you think he won the fight. They scored it 50-45 because GSP took all the rounds, you're trying to judge it based on the head kick-following GNP alone.


----------



## Danm2501

SideWays222 said:


> He threw a decent HEAD kick. Not Leg kick.
> 
> I know what you are trying to say and why but that is the wrong way of saying it.
> 
> Leg kicks imply he is kicking the leg.
> 
> Since when you say KICK it already implies the fact that he is using his legs. So the word beforelets you know where he kicked. IE. HEAD kick or LEG kick. Since you dont "kick" with your arms.


Thanks for the lesson, but I know what a kick is.

You've completely mis-understood my point. Condit threw heaps of leg kicks against Diaz, it was one of his primary weapons. Against GSP he threw a few weak ones that were never intended to cause any damage, he looked tentative. Then, when he eventually pulled the trigger, GSP was waiting and took him down instantly. It was just used as a point to indicate the tentativeness of Condit's attack, and how GSP made him pay when he was aggressive. I'm well aware he landed a good HEAD kick.


----------



## K R Y

SideWays222 said:


> He threw a decent HEAD kick. Not Leg kick.
> 
> I know what you are trying to say and why but that is the wrong way of saying it.
> 
> Leg kicks imply he is kicking the leg.
> 
> Since when you say KICK it already implies the fact that he is using his legs. So the word beforelets you know where he kicked. IE. HEAD kick or LEG kick. Since you dont "kick" with your arms.


Lol he was talking about a LEG kick that got him taken down immediately. Not the omfg headkick.



Rauno said:


> Really? Condit did deal some damage off of his back but you are clearly delusional if you think he won the fight. They scored it 50-45 because GSP took all the rounds, you're trying to judge it based on the head kick-following GNP alone.


Think he means the scoring was off for ONE round, so should of been 49-46 not the whole fight.

Though I scored it 50-45 as well. The kick was nice and he hurt GSP, but GSP controlled 75% of that round and landed some nice shots on the ground.


----------



## Rauno

Yeah, it seems i misread. I gave all rounds to GSP as well. Nice head kick and a brief GNP but GSP had it.


----------



## No_Mercy

One thing I noticed is that Condit has very peculiar movement with his body when throwing shots + combos so that leg kick (signature combo) was really hard to see especially since his eye was blurry. He lowers his head, hesitates slightly and throws leg kicks and switches up high from time to time disrupting the timing and pattern. In that regards Condit is tricky. Unfortunately as I said in a previous thread he has a decent amount of arsenal, but shots that he continues over and over without trying new tactics. That's the problem every fighter has endured against GSP. They can't figure out how to stop those takedowns even though they know it's coming. 

Condit is deadly, but he's not the best Muay Thai practitioner out there. His ground game is solid, but not good enough to threaten the way Maia or Werdum can. Hence why GSP could control the top position relatively easily. 

Hendricks poses an interesting match up. Goldberg said something intelligent for the first time. Hendricks wings it hard leaving him open for a takedown, but that's probably because he's comfortable on the mat and does not care if it goes there. Koscheck showed that if you can keep up with Hendricks his arsenal becomes very limited and he also tires out with all the muscle he's packing. He's a big WW. 

People who are against GSP, I get it. If every fighter was like that it may get a bit frustrating. But there's only one. He does a heck of a lot more than Fitch or Lay Praynard I'll tell you that much. As I said if he had finishing power, he would have TKOed 90% of his opponents by now. Look at their faces; Fitch, Alves, BJ Penn, and even Condit 1st round. He maims em, saps their energy, demoralizes them, but unfortunately can't quite put em away.

So I've come to respect that GSP methodically breaks down his opponent the blue collar way, minute by minute, round by round. Not an easy thing to do.


----------



## SideWays222

Danm2501 said:


> Thanks for the lesson, but I know what a kick is.
> 
> You've completely mis-understood my point. Condit threw heaps of leg kicks against Diaz, it was one of his primary weapons. Against GSP he threw a few weak ones that were never intended to cause any damage, he looked tentative. Then, when he eventually pulled the trigger, GSP was waiting and took him down instantly. It was just used as a point to indicate the tentativeness of Condit's attack, and how GSP made him pay when he was aggressive. I'm well aware he landed a good HEAD kick.


Ahh gotcha. I thought you were saying the only thing Condit did in that fight was throw one decent head kick. But you used "Leg kick" instead of head kick. 

I thought the whole post was a bit weird based on that thought but i figured what the hell no need to argue it. Lets just help him understand why saying Leg kick is wrong. lol

Makes more sense now haha.

Its 4:40am here and i have not slept yet. 



K R Y said:


> Lol he was talking about a LEG kick that got him taken down immediately. Not the omfg headkick.


Yeah i got it thx 

the man himself already explained it above you.


----------



## osmium

The two judges who scored every round for Georges shouldn't be allowed to ever judge again. They clearly can't be counted on to be objective or competent. I gave it 3 to 2 to Georges and it was an excellent fight; it definitely deserved fight of the night. 

I doubt GSP takes the fight with Anderson; he knows he will get smoked. He might not even have that option if he fights Hendricks.


----------



## NoYards

50-45 was the right score. This is MMA, not boxing. Anyone who thinks that 'damage from the bottom' is more important than being taken down in the first place, can't then really believe that being knocked down is 'the be all and end all' of scoring a round ... getting someone down is worth something, sure, but unless it's due to an actual KO you need to have that knock down amount to something more than a few seconds of 'control' (especially if you then get taken down and controlled for 90% of the round.)

Those who don't like the ground game have a right to their opinion, no matter how stupid it might be. Watching GSP manhandle the cream of the crop in the WW division (it's not like he doing this to WW rookies) and every one of them spend the whole night on their back wondering what the hell happened, is impressive.

My concern about GSP in this fight was that he seemed not able to pass half guard. Usually he puts on a clinic on how to pass guard, last night not so much ... I'm putting that down to Condit's skill from his back for now, and maybe part of the GSP plan so as not to take chances getting caught duing a switch, but in a closer fight that might a more important issue.

But what a great fight. You could never count Condit out (other than on points) and GSP kept busy and was never for a second any chance that during the ground game that the ref was going to stand them up.

I don't see how Hendricks doesn't get his chance, and because of the potential GSP 'ring rust' I think that it would be only fair to give him another true WW fight before asking him to move on to take a fight with The Spider.


As for GSP, Anderson, and Jones fighting each other, I am torn. I think they are all great champs and it would be really sad to see any of them get beat, especially in fights outside their divisions (I'll be pulling for the smaller guy in any case no matter what the fight) but man, those fights have to happen ...especially GSP/Silva.)


----------



## SM33

That was an absolute clinic, wow. I hope GSP declines the Silva fight, there is more for him at WW and getting knocked out by a MW is a pointless venture.


----------



## Finnsidious

osmium said:


> The two judges who scored every round for Georges shouldn't be allowed to ever judge again. They clearly can't be counted on to be objective or competent. I gave it 3 to 2 to Georges and it was an excellent fight; it definitely deserved fight of the night.
> 
> I doubt GSP takes the fight with Anderson; he knows he will get smoked. He might not even have that option if he fights Hendricks.


2? What was the other round? I can at least sort of see how you give Condit round 3, I didn't, but you can make a case for it. But what is the other round Condit is supposed to have won??

He got outstruck and controlled every single round, even round 3. Yeah he was active in the guard, I thought he did a great job, but that is not winning, that is just not losing quite as badly.

Are his arm punches from the bottom supposed to be scoring more than GSP's elbows from the top that made Condit a bloody mess? Really?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

osmium said:


> The two judges who scored every round for Georges shouldn't be allowed to ever judge again. They clearly can't be counted on to be objective or competent. I gave it 3 to 2 to Georges and it was an excellent fight; it definitely deserved fight of the night.
> 
> I doubt GSP takes the fight with Anderson; he knows he will get smoked. He might not even have that option if he fights Hendricks.


I gave Carlos one round, but I agree with your sentiment nonetheless. I just watched this fight a second time, and it is easily a FOTY candidate. I know that we will get to see the inevitable rematch, which makes this fight all the more satisfying as these two clearly bring out the best in one another. As for the one round I awarded Condit, I do understand that GSP controlled the majority of that round. And that he managed to shake loose the cobwebs after being hit with that baseball bat of a headkick is nothing short of commendable. I just tend to feel that in a round where you come within inches of closing the deal, that ought to be your round. But I do understand that MMA scoring doesn't work this way.

As for the Anderson Silva fight, I hope GSP does what he feels is best for him. He's just signed millions in endorsement deals, and if he believes that the MW kingpin is a foregone threat to that, then respect to GSP for wanting to do his own thing. I think that in his own way GSP has more or less tipped his hat to Anderson Silva. Do fans want him to come right out and say, 'it's a fight I'd probably lose' before they'll move on?


----------



## osmium

Finnsidious said:


> 2? What was the other round? I can at least sort of see how you give Condit round 3, I didn't, but you can make a case for it. But what is the other round Condit is supposed to have won??
> 
> He got outstruck and controlled every single round, even round 3. Yeah he was active in the guard, I thought he did a great job, but that is not winning, that is just not losing quite as badly.
> 
> Are his arm punches from the bottom supposed to be scoring more than GSP's elbows from the top that made Condit a bloody mess? Really?


Firstly you are clearly delusional if you think GSP was winning the striking exchanges after the second round. The third is impossible to give to GSP under the scoring criteria as well he got outdamaged even when he was on top; in fact he basically did nothing that entire round except get his ass kicked. 

I gave Condit the fifth which was competitive but again he got out worked on the ground and lost the standing portions badly. It really isn't supposed to matter how long you are on top of someone in a round if you are losing damage, strikes landed, and submission attempts by a large margin.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

osmium said:


> Firstly you are clearly delusional if you think GSP was winning the striking exchanges after the second round. The third is impossible to give to GSP under the scoring criteria as well he got outdamaged even when he was on top; in fact he basically did nothing that entire round except get his ass kicked.
> 
> I gave Condit the fifth which was competitive but again he got out worked on the ground and lost the standing portions badly. It really isn't supposed to matter how long you are on top of someone in a round if you are losing damage, strikes landed, and submission attempts by a large margin.


I'm not delusional in the slightest. I felt with the exception of the one kick, and one combo, Condit standing had nothing for GSP.

GSP controlled the entire fight. Round 5 went to GSP. Round 3 was close to call. I could definitely see how you could score it for Condit... or GSP.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

No. GSP didn't lose the stand-up exchanges to Condit, minus the one where he wound up on his arse. Each time they engaged on the feet, GSP wound up pressuring Carlos back into the fence, where he set up some beautiful takedowns. That's my take anyway.


----------



## LL

Warrior.


----------



## NoYards

GSP doesn't win fights, he beats his opponents .... sure, a big first round KO is exciting, but if you are beaten by a good punch in the first round you can easily say to yourself ..."okay, my mistake, next time I need to watch out for that punch and fight a better game' .... when GSP rag dolls you for 5 rounds how do you recover from that? You can't tell yourself "he was just lucky for 5 rounds."

Probably makes a lot pf opponents question whether they belong in the UFC WW division.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

First off, holy balls, what a fight. 

Second, the two 50-45 judges should never be allowed to score fights again. GSP had nothing for Condit after the knockdown except for top control. Condit outstruck GSP starting with round 3, he even outdamaged GSP off his back. I see how under the current criteria GSP probably won these rounds but make no mistake about it, GSP was on the defense for most of the 4th and 5th round. Condit won that fight off his back (yeah, I said it). But since you can't win off your back in MMA I can see the 49-46, the 50-45 I will ignore or else I'll go crazy.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

lol, 'nothing for Carlos but top control'... aka, 75% of MMA


----------



## jonnyg4508

Condit throws too much goofy shit. He thinks he is a ninja but he isn't.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

I must say, I was incredibly imbressed (lol) with how quickly GSP engaged once he got up after getting knocked down. once he stood up he pressured Condit back to the cage... while being hurt.. I don't think his chin or mental toughness can ever be questioned again.


----------



## rul3z

GSP needs to live his whole life and still will never be a fighter like that !!!

GSP is only a strategy guy, he wins by UD. Since when did he win with a TKO? KO? Didn't the world go WAR on Anderson because he won UD against Maia, and the Leites lamer? In his whole successful career of fuc***ing opponents and smashing heads he won those by UD, and the world BOOED him to death. 

Why isn't that happening with the big LAMER in the whole UFC today? The guy who learned Dan Hardy that stands and bangs that he has to play by a game plan. Do strategies, and score points !!! This is not soccer, the true soul of MMA is getting ruined by such lame fighters.

I will always be a fan of a fighter such as Condit, Bonnar, etc. Those entered the octagon to fight, to do WAR, not to lay and pray !!! And score fuc***ing points!!!

I really wish the UFC puts a rule that the Championships bouts must be finished without the Judges. I hate those score cards, I like to see only blood. Not Nestle drinking fighters!!!

Get back soon Condit, this is just your start....


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, 'nothing for Carlos but top control'... aka, 75% of MMA


This is MMA, not wrestling. People get that mixed up sometimes, I know. Even the people who make the rules. And I don't blame the fighters who go by these rules, I blame the system.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This is MMA, not wrestling. People get that mixed up sometimes, I know. Even the people who make the rules. And I don't blame the fighters who go by these rules, I blame the system.


Oh come off it. I'd agree that Carlos threw more from bottom, but if you can't tell or see that GSP was also throwing elbows and strikes with an intent to injure, then I don't know what to tell you. You'll have your own view of the fight and nothing will change that, even reality. GSP came to fight last night. End of story. The fact that many people have commented on how he fought more recklessly than usual shows that GSP fought more with heart than mind. He wanted to finish. He wanted to bring it to Carlos. And he did. 

There was not one round where GSP just cruised along in top control. But you go ahead and think that. I'm no longer interested in trying to convince people otherwise.


----------



## No_Mercy

jonnyg4508 said:


> Condit throws too much goofy shit. He thinks he is a ninja but he isn't.


Lolz...that's how he fights. It's very tricky actually. There's a guy in my gym that fights like em. Half is feints other is because he was hesistant and 10% was probably because he was confused. Couldn't you tell...hehe. He didn't know what was working any more, he tried to do a flying knee several times and before he launched GSP was clear out of the way already. Then he went for his patented 3+4 combos over and over. Worked in the beginning, but towards the end it was useless. It's actually pretty clever cuz he slows it down, mixes it up, and sometimes he doesn't finish with the kick. He fights somewhat similar to Cerrone. He goes with awkward angles. I like his kicks though especially his Brazillian. Unfortunately he doesn't have much power in his kicks. Not the way Mirko, Hardonk, Barry, Aldo, Barboza, Alves or even Cerrone has. I really wish GSP would have tested more of his Muay Thai. I was waiting for him to return the spinning side kick. Imagine if that was Mirko's LHK...geezus. I think GSP really didn't see that LHK cuz he didn't even try blocking it. Boink...then he fell backwards and he must have been wondering what the hell happened...lolz! 

PS: What I would give for a handicap match with Anderson w/ one hand tied vs Condit.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Canadian Psycho said:


> Oh come off it. I'd agree that Carlos threw more from bottom, but if you can't tell or see that GSP was also throwing elbows and strikes with an intent to injure, then I don't know what to tell you. You'll have your own view of the fight and nothing will change that, even reality. GSP came to fight last night. End of story. The fact that many people have commented on how he fought more recklessly than usual shows that GSP fought more with heart than mind. He wanted to finish. He wanted to bring it to Carlos. And he did.
> 
> There was not one round where GSP just cruised along in top control. But you go ahead and think that. I'm no longer interested in trying to convince people otherwise.


I'm not knocking GSP here, I know he came to fight and he did. I'm just saying that I think Carlos did more damage from the bottom than GSP did from the top and the reason GSP won was because of his top control. I even counted strikes on the ground in the later rounds and every round I come up with numbers that favor Condit. Even in this system right now I think you have to give 3 and 4 to Condit.

I know I've got my own set of rules in my head that few people will agree with and I can see you're probably exhausted from convincing other people in this thread so I guess we'll just leave it at that.

Moving on to less frustrating things...




Was that a fight or what? :thumb02:


----------



## mmaswe82

Great fight from two of the greatest. Love both guys, it was hard because I didn't want either to lose. Condit showed alot of heart and skill in this loss tho so it's not that bad.


----------



## rabakill

rul3z said:


> GSP is only a strategy guy, he wins by UD. Since when did he win with a TKO? KO?


Get out of here with that nonsense and ignorance. GSP went at Condit from the first second to the last, he doesn't have heavy hands and Condit is nearly impossible to finish. GSP is the second best fighter in the world, but whatever, some people will complain and moan about anything just because they are ignorant. Your entire post was pure garbage after an insanely amazing fight between two amazing fighters, you don't deserve to watch guys like GSP and Condit fight.


----------



## NoYards

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This is MMA, not wrestling. People get that mixed up sometimes, I know. Even the people who make the rules. And I don't blame the fighters who go by these rules, I blame the system.


The first "M" in MMA doesn't stand for 'Striking', it stands for "Mixed'... since wrestling is one of the 'Martial Arts" in the MIX it deserves just as much respect in regard to determinng the winner as any other aspect of a recognized Martial Art.

You may have a personal preference for some other aspect of MIXED Martial Arts, but that doesn't mean that the judges are making mistakes, or that the system is to blame, it just means you don't understand what MMA actually means.

Go watch a boxing match, or a Muay Thai match if you don't think wrestling should play any part in deciding the outcome. 

I can't believe I actually had to explain this!!!! Wasn't there a sticky thread somewhere that explained this basic shit to noobs?


----------



## Finnsidious

osmium said:


> Firstly you are clearly delusional if you think GSP was winning the striking exchanges after the second round. The third is impossible to give to GSP under the scoring criteria as well he got outdamaged even when he was on top; in fact he basically did nothing that entire round except get his ass kicked.
> 
> I gave Condit the fifth which was competitive but again he got out worked on the ground and lost the standing portions badly. It really isn't supposed to matter how long you are on top of someone in a round if you are losing damage, strikes landed, and submission attempts by a large margin.


 I guess all the judges and everyone else watching the fight, including all the other fighters were delusional too. Condit too, since I didn't hear him saying anything like, "I got robbed, stoopid judges".

I give Condit full credit for a great and aggressive guard, but I'll say it again. Losing less does not = winning. Yeah he tried for subs. He didn't get them. He threw a lot of strikes from the bottom, but they did not damage GSP more than the ones GSP was throwing from the top, I simply have no idea why you would think that. GSP was marked up, but Condit was a mess, and looked and acted beaten after the fight, probably because he was beaten.

Don't confuse 'trying' with 'succeeding'. Condit has great heart, and he tried as hard as anyone could, but you don't get points for trying and failing.


----------



## NoYards

Yeah, I like Condit, but my opinion is that while Kampmann lost his fight, Condit was beaten.

Kampamm can look at his fight and brush off the loss as getting careless for a second and getting hit by a clean shot, a bit more concentration and the rematch could come out entirely different ... Condit on the other hand has to look at his fight and ask, what the hell could I have done to win that fight beyond just getting lucky? And he would be hard pressed to come up with any easy or credible answer.

Condit's real challange will be to not let this fight break his will and make him question his career in the MW division.


----------



## rebonecrusher

I was impressed by GSP's performance. I thought it was a very good fight and GSP came to fight. This was what you should come to expect when arguably the two best in the division square off. GSP didn't get the finish but I don't feel you can say anything bad about that because he did some serious damage to Condit but Condit stayed in there and kept fighting. GSP also showed great heart as he was in big trouble in the third and took many good strikes throughout. Overall I think this was a great performance by St Pierre.

I don't think it would be wise for GSP to fight Silva judging by this fight. GSP though fighting tough used his wrestling to over power Condit when things got a little tricky in the stand up. If GSP gets in the cage with Silva and can't take him down at will which I think will be the case I don't think he'll be able to stand up with Silva. I think if GSP fights Silva it could end up being a very devastating defeat for St Pierre.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

NoYards said:


> GSP doesn't win fights, he beats his opponents .... sure, a big first round KO is exciting, but if you are beaten by a good punch in the first round you can easily say to yourself ..."okay, my mistake, next time I need to watch out for that punch and fight a better game' .... when GSP rag dolls you for 5 rounds how do you recover from that? You can't tell yourself "he was just lucky for 5 rounds."
> 
> Probably makes a lot pf opponents question whether they belong in the UFC WW division.


Not a fan of GSP style at all, but you depicted the ultimate truth here. 

It's a shame for who like great exchanges, but ppl have to live with that. Saw the same frustration on the face of great strikers facing Jiu Jitsu for their first time. Adapt or get frustrated. Don't like BJJ? Train it hard. Don't like Wrestling? Do the same. That's the way to have the chance of implementing your preferred style finish. It's that or keep complaining world is unfair to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Killer_Z

Incredible performance by GSP. Make no mistake, Condit is an incredible fighter, however once again, just not on GSP's level.

Regardless, Condit has made a huge fan out of me. I will watch any fight of his and support him.


----------



## ACTAFOOL

rebonecrusher said:


> I was impressed by GSP's performance. I thought it was a very good fight and GSP came to fight. This was what you should come to expect when arguably the two best in the division square off. GSP didn't get the finish but I don't feel you can say anything bad about that because he did some serious damage to Condit but Condit stayed in there and kept fighting. GSP also showed great heart as he was in big trouble in the third and took many good strikes throughout. Overall I think this was a great performance by St Pierre.
> 
> I don't think it would be wise for GSP to fight Silva judging by this fight. GSP though fighting tough used his wrestling to over power Condit when things got a little tricky in the stand up. If GSP gets in the cage with Silva and can't take him down at will which I think will be the case I don't think he'll be able to stand up with Silva. I think if GSP fights Silva it could end up being a very devastating defeat for St Pierre.


how will he have trouble taking anderson down? if GSP truly is one of the elite wrestlers in MMA he should have no problem taking anderson down, especially since anderson doesnt depend on his strength a really good wrestler can take anyone down, look at Kos vs rumble...thats an even bigger size difference, if GSP loses its simply because hes no that good and needs to work on his wrestling. Plus i believe GSP is stronger than anderson

anyway....just watched the fight, pretty awesome! condit fought his heart out, he didnt give up and he was the ONLY fighter to not give up mentally against GSP...gotta respect that! too bad he spent to much time trying to fight off his back instead of trying to get up


----------



## ashokjr

Haters are going to hate. Every single time. They were looking for some straws to pull from this great fight and all they got is the UD. Some try CC did more damage but they themselves know they are being very partial but they can't resist it. 

As it is, this was a great fight. GSP is also coming off of a long lay off, due to an injury. People tend to forget that in their hatred for him.


----------



## dsmjrv

No_Mercy said:


> So I've come to respect that GSP methodically breaks down his opponent the blue collar way, minute by minute, round by round. Not an easy thing to do.


5char


----------



## rul3z

ashokjr said:


> Haters are going to hate. Every single time. They were looking for some straws to pull from this great fight and all they got is the UD. Some try CC did more damage but they themselves know they are being very partial but they can't resist it.
> 
> As it is, this was a great fight. GSP is also coming off of a long lay off, due to an injury. People tend to forget that in their hatred for him.


I don't hate him, nothing personal, but for me he needs to finish fights. He couldn't even knock down Condit in all 5 rounds, were Condit shocked all with his nearly finish to the champ.

Anyway, congrats to GSP, and hard luck to Condit.


----------



## rul3z

rabakill said:


> Get out of here with that nonsense and ignorance. GSP went at Condit from the first second to the last, he doesn't have heavy hands and Condit is nearly impossible to finish. GSP is the second best fighter in the world, but whatever, some people will complain and moan about anything just because they are ignorant. Your entire post was pure garbage after an insanely amazing fight between two amazing fighters, you don't deserve to watch guys like GSP and Condit fight.


A sick guy, who can't stand others opinion!

If you didn't like what I said? Leave it, go forward read the next post in line, don't waste your time. The only guys who read garbage are the garbage themselves!!

What I talked about is facts. Tell me when was his last fight that he finished an opponent? Why take it hard to accept such a quote? This is FACT, its numbers not just lame speech such as what you're trying to enforce here!!

GSP is one of the greatest? Okay, but we need to see finishes not just fights that end by POINTS! We need to see what Martial Arts its about. The game is moving to like BOXING, or even today's world soccer. All about strategy and scoring points. I love the kill of the fighter not just lay and punch. Yes he did damage to Condit, but did you truly in all your heart saw the damage Condit did to GSP, and from where? From his BACK!!!

Grow up, and don't be so childish, if you hate a person's post, you don't have to form all that garbage act of yours against him. Just IGNORE THE POST.


Again, congrats to GSP and his fans, and hard luck for Condit and his fans too.


----------



## dsmjrv

i like this new Georges, he really was trying to finish out there. loading up on punches and dropping some huge elbows and bombs from the top.. however condit is almost impossible to finish so you cant hold anything against GSP for not finishing this one.. its good to see him win a real fight though rather than the snoozefest of sweet man loving that he gives to most of his opponents...

condit surprised me though it seems at times he was content to just lay on his back and pepper georges punches and elbows hoping for a submission opportunity.. it seemed like when he really wanted to get up, he was actually able to. so im curious as to why he didn't force it more. also after the fight he said he was surprised at how good GSPs top control was.. dude its GSP! duh his ******* top control is good thats what he does!


----------



## GrappleRetarded

ashokjr said:


> Haters are going to hate. Every single time. They were looking for some straws to pull from this great fight and all they got is the UD. Some try CC did more damage but they themselves know they are being very partial but they can't resist it.
> 
> As it is, this was a great fight. GSP is also coming off of a long lay off, due to an injury. People tend to forget that in their hatred for him.


The head kick followed up by gnp were quite clearly the most significant and damaging aspects of the entire fight. No hating, that's just a fact. Whilst GSP did cut Condit wide open, he never actually rocked Carlos or came close to finishing him at any point in the fight.


----------



## ashokjr

GrappleRetarded said:


> The head kick followed up by gnp were quite clearly the most significant and damaging aspects of the entire fight. No hating, that's just a fact. Whilst GSP did cut Condit wide open, he never actually rocked Carlos or came close to finishing him at any point in the fight.


GSP not finishing Hardy was lame. He not "going for the kill" against Shields was really lame after knocking him down with a head kick was super lame. However, I will not hold anything against GSP with CC. 

CC is the ONLY person who didnt break against the onslaught, didnt mentally give up. Appreciate CC for that. The ONLY guy who actually fought against GSP as if he is fighting anyone else. Everyone who fought against GSP was already defeated even before the fight started but CC was an exception. Not finishing CC didnt surprise me. I doubt anyone would, unless they can get a flash KO.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

rul3z said:


> I don't hate him, nothing personal, but for me he needs to finish fights.


What you would like to say is that - for you - it would be nice if GSP finished his fights, because it's a plain fact he does not need to finish nobody to continue to be the undisputed UFC WW Champion. After all, we don't like when he doesn't finish, but hey, who is finishing him?




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GrappleRetarded

ashokjr said:


> GSP not finishing Hardy was lame. He not "going for the kill" against Shields was really lame after knocking him down with a head kick was super lame. However, I will not hold anything against GSP with CC.
> 
> CC is the ONLY person who didnt break against the onslaught, didnt mentally give up. Appreciate CC for that. The ONLY guy who actually fought against GSP as if he is fighting anyone else. Everyone who fought against GSP was already defeated even before the fight started but CC was an exception. Not finishing CC didnt surprise me. I doubt anyone would, unless they can get a flash KO.


I completely agree and I wasn't knocking GSP for not finishing Carlos, I was just pointing out that he didn't actually come close to ever finishing the fight (whilst Carlos did). That doesn't mean I don't think GSP was trying to go for the finish, he absolutely was, and I commend him for that. Carlos Condit is just very active and dangerous from his back and incredibly hard to put away.

The posts on here claiming that GSP did more damage to Carlos in the fight though are simply false.


----------



## ashokjr

rul3z said:


> I don't hate him, nothing personal, but for me he needs to finish fights.


Fair enough. He isn't fulfilling your expectations and for that, you don't like him much. You do give credit where it deserves. No one can fault you for having your own opinion and expectations :thumbsup:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Soakked said:


> And addressing the GSP/Silva fight, I don't blame GSP for not wanting that fight because Silva will destroy him, and he knows this. He is also the smaller fighter, that has nothing to prove anyone (except himself maybe and the GOAT status) fighting not only a higher weight class fighter, but THE best fighter in the planet P4P.


This whole excuse can be transferred to Silva/Jones potential match, but ppl normally feel so pitiful for "poor" small GSP, like he was handicapped or smth and not the outstanting athlete he is, ready for a good challenge. In the other hand, ppl tend to call Anderson a coward for not fighting Jones, a very impressive talented fighter, actually a HW cuting to LHW, being Anderson the eldest of the three by good margin. Needless to say nobody called nobody yet. 

PS: I am also not interest in the Anderson/GSP fight for similar reasons, just bringing the point.


----------



## osmium

Finnsidious said:


> I guess all the judges and everyone else watching the fight, including all the other fighters were delusional too. Condit too, since I didn't hear him saying anything like, "I got robbed, stoopid judges".
> 
> I give Condit full credit for a great and aggressive guard, but I'll say it again. Losing less does not = winning. Yeah he tried for subs. He didn't get them. He threw a lot of strikes from the bottom, but they did not damage GSP more than the ones GSP was throwing from the top, I simply have no idea why you would think that. GSP was marked up, but Condit was a mess, and looked and acted beaten after the fight, probably because he was beaten.
> 
> Don't confuse 'trying' with 'succeeding'. Condit has great heart, and he tried as hard as anyone could, but you don't get points for trying and failing.


You are clearly an insane person whose argument is based solely on the insane and irrational thoughts that bounce around your schizophrenic brain and not a factual reality.


----------



## Ape City

I really think George was trying to finish.


----------



## jonnyg4508

MMA-Sportsman said:


> This whole excuse can be transfered to Silva/Jones potential match, but ppl normally feel so pitiful for "poor" small GSP, like he was handicapped or smth and not the outstanting athlete he is, ready for a good challenge. In the other hand, ppl tend to call Anderson a coward for not fighting Jones, a very impressive talented fighter, actually a HW cuting to LHW, being Anderson the eldest of the three by good margin. Needless to say nobody called nobody yet.
> 
> PS: I am also not interest in the Anderson/GSP fight for similar reasons, just bringing the point.


Agreed. It is ok in peoples eyes for Anderson to be undersized vs. Jones. Being 12 years his elder as well. But it isn't ok for a younger, also top P4P fighter to be at a size disadvantage. 

When anyone talks about GSP they talk about how he is the best wrestler in the game. How he is so well-rounded. How he takes a guy like Rashad down in practice. How he is so dominant. But when Anderson comes around all that magically goes out the window. All of a sudden there is no confidence in him. All of a sudden an average wrestler will stuff all his attempts. You would think GSP is a mid-tier WW when you hear people talk about it being unfair. It really confuses me.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

The difference being that one fights at LHW often while the other has never left WW. I realize you're trying to make a point, but at least appreciate that there are differences between GSP vs. Silva and Silva vs. Jones. Silva just threw Stefan Bonnar - a large LHW - around like it was nothing. GSP would clearly be giving up more size to Anderson than Anderson would to Jones. I'm not saying it's an excuse, but treating GSP vs. Silva as similar to Silva vs. Jones is reaching. 

Anyway, all of this is getting tiresome. If the fight happens, then great. Needless to say the contract won't be signed because of the bickering of a few fanboys on MMAF.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Canadian Psycho said:


> The difference being that one fights at LHW often while the other has never left WW. I realize you're trying to make a point, but at least appreciate that there are differences between GSP vs. Silva and Silva vs. Jones. Silva just threw Stefan Bonnar - a large LHW - around like it was nothing. GSP would clearly be giving up more size to Anderson than Anderson would to Jones. I'm not saying it's an excuse, but treating GSP vs. Silva as similar to Silva vs. Jones is reaching.
> 
> Anyway, all of this is getting tiresome. If the fight happens, then great. Needless to say the contract won't be signed because of the bickering of a few fanboys on MMAF.


So because he is the most versatile fighter there is....we should penalize him? 

Anderson at a catch of 178 would probably be in the cage at 200. GSP fighting at 178 would enter the cage at 190 or more.

Anderson give up way more reach to Jones than GSP gives up to Anderon.

Anderson is closer to Bones height than GSP is to Anderson's height. 

SO 2 out of the 3 categories for measuring size point to GSP/Anderson being closer than Anderson/Bones.

We don't have to do this GSP fight. Thats fine. There would be a giant excuse anyway after. Old man Anderson, the best fighter to ever put on MMA gloves will go up in weight, not even a catch and fight the biggest phenom the sport has seen in some time if ever. Don't worry, old man Anderson will give us a superfight. No one else wants to give up anything. Almost 40 year old Anderson will be the one to sacrifice and man up. Don't worry.


----------



## Soakked

MMA-Sportsman said:


> This whole excuse can be transferred to Silva/Jones potential match, but ppl normally feel so pitiful for "poor" small GSP, like he was handicapped or smth and not the outstanting athlete he is, ready for a good challenge. In the other hand, ppl tend to call Anderson a coward for not fighting Jones, a very impressive talented fighter, actually a HW cuting to LHW, being Anderson the eldest of the three by good margin. Needless to say nobody called nobody yet.
> 
> PS: I am also not interest in the Anderson/GSP fight for similar reasons, just bringing the point.


I agree 100% with everything you said.


----------



## HellRazor

In the post-fight interview, they BOTH looked like somebody had hit them in the face, over and over and over. They also both spoke clearly and intelligently about the fight.

Somebody somewhere put this well. GSP didn't just win the mixed martial arts contest, he won the fight. But credit Condit, GSP is very good at winning mixed martial arts contests, and Condit got GSP into a you-will-have-many-many-bruises-in-the-morning _fight_.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Anyone notice how Greg Jackson didn't corner or train either. And the fight was real good. And both guys more or less went for it. 

Not shocking, but yea thats what happened.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm not knocking GSP here, I know he came to fight and he did. I'm just saying that I think Carlos did more damage from the bottom than GSP did from the top and the reason GSP won was because of his top control. I even counted strikes on the ground in the later rounds and every round I come up with numbers that favor Condit. Even in this system right now I think you have to give 3 and 4 to Condit.


Strikes from the top will always score more and this is simply fair for the following reason: Nobody goes to a fight with a gameplan to strike from the bottom(strike I said, not sub). 

GSP intended to stay on top and land strikes to the end so his plan worked.
In the other hand, Condit, although active, was kept in a position he did not want to be and he was unable to revert that decisively. So the strikes he landed from the bottom, although hurting GSP, were depicting his frustration, his inability to get up and highlighting the fact he was being overwhelmed. His strikes were plan B and would never finish GSP.

Who ever controls the fight and hold opponents down will be the winner in MMA and that's not about to change. Frustrating for some fighters and fans, but reality.
If strikes from the bottom were to score more points, Anderson would not have to worry about submitting Sonnen in their first bout, based in the carpaccio he turned Sonnen's face to by his strikes from the bottom.
Believe me, Anderson did not have a mark on his face after 4.5 rounds under Sonnen, but that was not the position he wanted to be, while Sonnen was in the exactly dominant position he wanted, throwing pillow punches, yes, but attacking anyway. So Anderson knew he needed to finish to win. Then he did...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

MMA-Sportsman said:


> PS: I am also not interest in the Anderson/GSP fight for similar reasons, just bringing the point.


I shall rephrase to: I am interested in the fight, but the fact I believe Anderson is the favourite by far spoils my interest somehow.




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RedRocket44

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Strikes from the top will always score more and this is simply fair for the following reason: Nobody goes to a fight with a gameplan to strike from the bottom(strike I said, not sub).
> 
> GSP intended to stay on top and land strikes to the end so his plan worked.
> In the other hand, Condit, although active, was kept in a position he did not want to be and he was unable to revert that decisively. So the strikes he landed from the bottom, although hurting GSP, were depicting his frustration, his inability to get up and highliting the fact he was being overwhelmed. His strikes were plan B and would never finish GSP.
> 
> Who ever controls the fight and hold his opponents down will be the winner in MMA and that's not about to change. Frustrating for some fighters and fans, but reality.
> If strikes from the bottom were to score more points, Anderson would not have to worry about submitting Sonnen in their first bout, based in the carpaccio he turned Sonnen's face to by his strikes from the bottom.
> Believe me, Anderson did not have a mark on his face after 4.5 rounds under Sonnen, but that was not the position he wanted to be, while Sonnen was in the exactly dominant position he wanted, throwing pillow punches, yes, but attacking anyway. So Anderson knew he needed to finish to win. Then he did...


Some people just bruise easier as well, but Condit was able to cut GSPs nose, both eyes and appear to give him a swollen lip as well.

That's not to say GSP didn't cut up Condit real bad either.

Also, I think some of that damage to GSP was done during some of the stand up exchanges towards the end of the fight, but GSP didn't let Condit keep it there long.

I said it in another thread, if fights were soley judged on damage alone, GSP could have very well lost. But he scored a lot of points in the judges eyes with the 7 takedowns and top control, and landing the more power shots.


----------



## HellRazor

*Safe Mode*

I want to make a general comment about what people call GSP in 'safe mode'.

Look at round five of the Condit fight.

'Safe mode' is, your arms are burning, you legs won't fire, your lungs can't find air, and those asshole in your corner keep yelling shit you're too goddamn tired to understand. What you DO understand is that the one person you CAN see will gladly decapitate you, AND he's proven he can.

SOME of you are fighters. Can you really criticize GSO for taking the 'control him, then try to knock him out' approach? If you ar NOT a fighter, take it from me, when you're in a tiny space, with a HIGHLY wired individual trying to end you consciousness, like ain't exactly the same.

I have a really good solution to facing Carlos Condit in a space that small. No. Give me a football stadium and a machine gun .... actually, he still wins 6 out of 10.


----------



## RearNaked

HellRazor said:


> SOME of you are fighters. Can you really criticize GSO for taking the 'control him, then try to knock him out' approach? If you ar NOT a fighter, take it from me, when you're in a tiny space, with a HIGHLY wired individual trying to end you consciousness, like ain't exactly the same.


I always laugh at this argument. I know two fighters and they are the definition of just bleed fans.

And I don't understand how GSP was in safe mode. He was engaging the entire fight.

Condit/Diaz was safe mode. Safe mode is avoiding the fight, not diving in head first like GSP did.


----------



## Killz

To say GSP went into 'safe mode' is a bit of a stretch. He did what he did in the 4th and 5th, the same as he did in the 1st and 2nd, and part of the 3rd. 

He stood with condit, landed some good shots (as did carlos) and then as soon as he could tell condit was comfortable and not focussing on the shot then BAM, took him down.

It was a masterclass and to me, GSPs best performance for a very long time.

The thing that made the fight for me though was that unlike a lot of GSP fights in the past, I never felt like Condit was out of the fight. He was always looking dangerous from his back and every time GSP made the slightest error, Carlos would try and make something out of it.

I thought Carlos Condit gave a very good account of himself and I 100% believe he was GSPs toughest fight to date. The Fact that GSP couldnt get the finish has nothing to do with his lack of finishing ability and everything to do with Condits heart.

excellent fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

Hello Montreal!


----------



## SideWays222

God damn that girl has huge boobs.


----------



## Rauno

GSP's next opponent better come to fight as well. Compare this fight to the Alves one. It's like Thiago didn't even try and GSP had 100% control of the fight where's Condit was game for the full 25 minutes.


----------



## Finnsidious

osmium said:


> You are clearly an insane person whose argument is based solely on the insane and irrational thoughts that bounce around your schizophrenic brain and not a factual reality.


When you're ready to actually make a case for Condit, come try sometime, don't waste time with ad hominem bs. What grade are you in?


----------



## Freakshow

Was a great showing from GSP after such a long layoff and against a tough opponent. That being said, he did seem to be missing a couple things we're used to seeing from him. First was his cardio. While going 5 rounds at that pase would kill most people, this was the first fight I've ever seen GSP look even slightly winded. Second was his standup. What made him so dangerous on his feet was his ability to stay out of range, explode in, strike and get back out before getting tagged. There wasn't really any of that this time. Even his takedowns seem more due to his immaculate timing. There were none of those steamroller doubleleg. Hoping it was ringrust, but we'll see. 

GSP vs. Hendricks will see Hendricks spending alot of time on his back, very similar to GSP/Koshchek 1. No excitement there. 

GSP/Silva has potential. GSP is absolutely for sure going to keep that fight on the ground. No way he's dumb enough to bang with him. He also doesn't have Sonnens tendancy to stick his head in triangles at every opportunity. That being said, those long limbs make Silva damn dangerous off his back. Just don't think it will be the one sided murder some people think.


----------



## The Best Around

Bummed out Condit didn't win as he's one of my favorites. GSP was taking him down too easily. The blueprint (if there is one) to beating GSP seems to be someone who has good striking and TDD. Once Condit didn't finish the TKO, I knew he was doomed because GSP went for only TD's after that and rightfully so. To beat GSP, it has to be a clean KO.


----------



## cdtcpl

The Best Around said:


> Bummed out Condit didn't win as he's one of my favorites. GSP was taking him down too easily. The blueprint (if there is one) to beating GSP seems to be someone who has good striking and TDD. Once Condit didn't finish the TKO, I knew he was doomed because GSP went for only TD's after that and rightfully so. To beat GSP, it has to be a clean KO.


Same, I am bummed as I seriously thought Condit was going to win, and not only win, but finish as I knew a decision would never go his way.

I really thought Condit's ground game off his back would be enough to neutralize most of GSP's offense, but clearly I was wrong. GSP was able to keep up his attack and Condit couldn't really get anything solid. 

I thought Condit had GSP after the headkick, but all the credit in the world to GSP for coming back, and as one article said 'He even appeared angry for the first time ever in the cage'. 

As a side note, and hopefully not taken as bitterness as it isn't, but why couldn't GSP finish Condit. There were several times where I saw chances that he could have gone for, but everytime he rode it to safety again. Other than that head kick GSP was never in any real danger, so why not take the risk knowing he could regain control should it not work?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Awesome fight. Condit brought it and didn't stop until the end.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Freakshow

The Best Around said:


> Bummed out Condit didn't win as he's one of my favorites. GSP was taking him down too easily. The blueprint (if there is one) to beating GSP seems to be someone who has good striking and TDD. Once Condit didn't finish the TKO, I knew he was doomed because GSP went for only TD's after that and rightfully so. To beat GSP, it has to be a clean KO.


This is very true, but generally even great TDD isn't enough. BJ Penn has great TDD but it didn't do him any good. The problem is that GSP's TD timing is so good. He always hits the TD when the other guy commits to a strike. Very hard to stop a TD off guard like that, especially against someone with GSP's TD skill


----------



## The Best Around

cdtcpl said:


> Same, I am bummed as I seriously thought Condit was going to win, and not only win, but finish as I knew a decision would never go his way.
> 
> I really thought Condit's ground game off his back would be enough to neutralize most of GSP's offense, but clearly I was wrong. GSP was able to keep up his attack and Condit couldn't really get anything solid.
> 
> I thought Condit had GSP after the headkick, but all the credit in the world to GSP for coming back, and as one article said 'He even appeared angry for the first time ever in the cage'.
> 
> As a side note, and hopefully not taken as bitterness as it isn't, but why couldn't GSP finish Condit. There were several times where I saw chances that he could have gone for, but everytime he rode it to safety again. Other than that head kick GSP was never in any real danger, so why not take the risk knowing he could regain control should it not work?


It's because GSP just doesn't have great power. He is very technically sound, well rounded, and accurate. However, he lacks good submissions or delivering really big shots. I also think he doesn't go for big shots because he doesn't want to get caught while doing so. But there's a reason he hasn't finished anyone in 4.5 years (not counting a doctor stoppage in between rounds against Penn).

(again, not taking anything away from him either, I think he's #2 P4P)


----------



## No_Mercy

E's I reckon...I luv me some Montreal girls. 

btw: I was quite entertained.


----------



## dsmjrv

GSP cant finish condit, probably ever.. i dont know why GSP and his fans thought he could finish the toughest and hardest chin at WW.. he simply doesn't have the power to achieve the knockout, and condits bjj is simply too good to get subbed.. GSPs bjj is completely focused on sub defence and positioning, he is fairly poor at the submissions themselves..


----------



## OrionTC

dsmjrv said:


> GSP cant finish condit, probably ever.. i dont know why GSP and his fans thought he could finish the toughest and hardest chin at WW.. he simply doesn't have the power to achieve the knockout, and condits bjj is simply too good to get subbed.. GSPs bjj is completely focused on sub defence and positioning, he is fairly poor at the submissions themselves..


he is poor with submissions, especially when against someone with decent BJJ/wrestling, why risk losing the position he dominates in etc. its pretty obvious by now he plays a nice safe GNP game just controlling and doing enough to not get stood up. that being said his double leg is a work of art along with some of his striking, he has a great superman punch etc, i always love watching him fight, one of the most humble UFC fighters ever.


----------



## MMAkingpin

*Head kick*

man that head kick was nasty!!!! that almost put GSP down. but that was a war and for his first fight back you have to admit GSP came ready!!!!


----------



## Rauno

MMAkingpin said:


> man that head kick was nasty!!!! that almost put GSP down. but that was a war and for his first fight back you have to admit GSP came ready!!!!


Yeah, the kick came out of nowhere. GSP could've defended it, had he held his hands up but Condit was in a really weird angle. Wonder how the head kick would've turned out on the other guy's in the division.


----------



## H33LHooK

Rauno said:


> Yeah, the kick came out of nowhere. GSP could've defended it, had he held his hands up but Condit was in a really weird angle. Wonder how the head kick would've turned out on the other guy's in the division.


It was a hell of a shot; and GSP was rocked for maybe half of one second.

I wonder what those who question/ed his chin have to say now...



> Well that kick was nasty but and i am a GSP fan but I cant lie i don't think he will be able to handle Johny Hendricky!!!! That last KO was crazy and his wrestling is good so i think that will be a good one!!!!!


Like that kick, it's the punch you don't see that often puts your lights out. Hendricks has the power to blast anyone out at WW. The question there is, will GSP allow him to throw that leather?

On a side note, I found this little article on GSP leading up to the fight:

http://blogs.canoe.ca/scrapyard/general/gsp-finding-killer-instinct/

The best quote from it:



> GETTING PERSONAL WITH GSP:
> What’s your fast food guilty pleasure?
> "_I like McDonalds. Three cheeseburgers, French fries, poutine with chicken McNuggets and a big Coca-Cola_."


Gack!

.


----------



## MMAkingpin

Well that kick was nasty but and i am a GSP fan but I cant lie i don't think he will be able to handle Johny Hendricky!!!! That last KO was crazy and his wrestling is good so i think that will be a good one!!!!!


----------



## MMAkingpin

Rauno said:


> Yeah, the kick came out of nowhere. GSP could've defended it, had he held his hands up but Condit was in a really weird angle. Wonder how the head kick would've turned out on the other guy's in the division.


Well that kick was nasty but and i am a GSP fan but I cant lie i don't think he will be able to handle Johny Hendricky!!!! That last KO was crazy and his wrestling is good so i think that will be a good one!!!!!


----------



## rabakill

OrionTC said:


> he is poor with submissions, especially when against someone with decent BJJ/wrestling, why risk losing the position he dominates in etc. its pretty obvious by now he plays a nice safe GNP game just controlling and doing enough to not get stood up. that being said his double leg is a work of art along with some of his striking, he has a great superman punch etc, i always love watching him fight, one of the most humble UFC fighters ever.


I think anyone who says GSP is a "safe fighter" is clueless. There's no such thing as safe cage fighting, GSP was trying the entire fight to find a spot to finish Carlos but Carlos was way too tough to give him anything. 

GSP not finishing Carlos is a sign of Carlos being an animal, GSP doesn't have great submissions, he doesn't have heavy hands and he doesn't have a granite chin (the same kick that knocked GSP down Diaz walked through). GSP does what he can with the tools he has, he gives everything he has yet people still criticize. It's not like he says I'm going to set up the takedown with a punch then lay on him the entire round, GSP goes out determined to give everything he has and he does, he just doesn't have the physical tools to finish people, I don't see how that makes him a safe fighter. 

He was tenaciously trying to get passed Condit's guard so your idea that he is content to do barely enough to keep it on the ground is ignorant at best. Condit wrapped GSP up and was extremely effective at not letting GSP mount him, GSP spent a solid 2 minutes trying to get his left leg free in one scramble so he could get side control but Condit wouldn't let go. GSP was jumping up and down trying to shake his leg free but Condit stuck on it knowing it was the only thing preventing him getting seriously hurt. If you are going to insult a fighter's heart and will you better actually found it in reality.


----------



## No_Mercy

rabakill said:


> I think anyone who says GSP is a "safe fighter" is clueless. There's no such thing as safe cage fighting, GSP was trying the entire fight to find a spot to finish Carlos but Carlos was way too tough to give him anything.
> 
> GSP not finishing Carlos is a sign of Carlos being an animal, GSP doesn't have great submissions, he doesn't have heavy hands and he doesn't have a granite chin (the same kick that knocked GSP down Diaz walked through).* GSP does what he can with the tools he has, he gives everything he has yet people still criticize. *It's not like he says I'm going to set up the takedown with a punch then lay on him the entire round, GSP goes out determined to give everything he has and he does, he just doesn't have the physical tools to finish people, I don't see how that makes him a safe fighter.
> 
> He was tenaciously trying to get passed Condit's guard so your idea that he is content to do barely enough to keep it on the ground is ignorant at best. Condit wrapped GSP up and was extremely effective at not letting GSP mount him, GSP spent a solid 2 minutes trying to get his left leg free in one scramble so he could get side control but Condit wouldn't let go. GSP was jumping up and down trying to shake his leg free but Condit stuck on it knowing it was the only thing preventing him getting seriously hurt. If you are going to insult a fighter's heart and will you better actually found it in reality.


It's a good point I also mentioned in the previous threads. GSP does employ a risk adverse strategy, but he definitely tries to hurt his opponent as much as he can; Fitch, Alves, BJ Penn, Serra, Hughes, and Condit. I believe he seemed very stiff against Shields, was very close to finishing Hardy, Koscheck is the only fight where I think he could have really stepped it up finishing with a left high kick or left hook capitalizing on Koscheck's broken orbital. 

I don't think for a second GSP wants to be in there any longer than he wants to be. No intelligent fighter would. It's taxing + damaging to the body and mind to have to go through these wars. You ever spar, imagine how long it takes for them to heal. Some of those injuries never heal properly. GSP like Frankie Edgar are stuck with the tools they have so they gotta put on what I call the "blue collar" work ethic and basically outhustle and outsmart their opponents. 

PS: That is interesting that Nick absorbed that same kick although GSP didn't see it. Tricky move. Condit vs Nate Marquardt would be intriguing to me or BJ Penn.


----------



## rabakill

Diaz has a granite chin, his head snaps back and he doesn't even step away. As tough as they come, he takes 3 solid shots in a row and he's unfazed. Dude's a born fighter. People blame Condit for running in that fight, but it was really smart considering Diaz is unbreakable.


----------



## RearNaked

To be fair, Condit isn't really planted properly for any of those techniques because he's getting ready to run away if Nick comes back at him. 

But if he had been planted, he wouldn't have been ABLE to get away fast enough and he would have been getting hit back, which round one taught him, he couldn't afford to do.


----------



## Sports_Nerd

RearNaked said:


> To be fair, Condit isn't really planted properly for any of those techniques because he's getting ready to run away if Nick comes back at him.
> 
> But if he had been planted, he wouldn't have been ABLE to get away fast enough and he would have been getting hit back, which round one taught him, he couldn't afford to do.


You're delusional.

He clearly had his feet set in both of the exchanges above, and he wasn't really losing round 1 either. Round 2 is the only one in which Diaz clearly got the better of Condit in the stand up. And he didn't really do any damage in that one either.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Sports_Nerd said:


> You're delusional.
> 
> He clearly had his feet set in both of the exchanges above, and he wasn't really losing round 1 either. Round 2 is the only one in which Diaz clearly got the better of Condit in the stand up. And he didn't really do any damage in that one either.


I agree but I probably wouldn't use the word delusional. Mistaken perhaps. Definitely has his feet set in the first gif though.


----------



## aerius

rabakill said:


> Diaz has a granite chin, his head snaps back and he doesn't even step away. As tough as they come, he takes 3 solid shots in a row and he's unfazed.


A good chin, but I wouldn't say granite based on the strikes he ate in that sequence. The head kick that Condit hit him with landed with the foot, and pretty close to the toes at that. It's not fun to get hit by that, but it doesn't do nearly as much damage as a clean shin bone to head hit such as the one he landed on GSP.


----------



## Rauno

aerius said:


> A good chin, but I wouldn't say granite based on the strikes he ate in that sequence. The head kick that Condit hit him with landed with the foot, and pretty close to the toes at that. It's not fun to get hit by that, but it doesn't do nearly as much damage as a clean shin bone to head hit such as the one he landed on GSP.


Still one of the best chins in the business though:










I was sure it was over when Daley landed that hook.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Rauno said:


> Still one of the best chins in the business though:
> 
> 
> I was sure it was over when Daley landed that hook.


Well, it was. For Daley. One minute later. :thumb02:


----------



## Soakked

Yeah good thing Big John is an awesome ref and didn't prematurely stop the fight. Crazy fight. Nick definitely has one of the hardest chins in the business considering the fact that he gets tagged a lot and rarely flinches at solid shots. Love the first GIF after the combo he blows his nose like it was nothing lol.


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Soakked said:


> Yeah good thing Big John is an awesome ref and didn't prematurely stop the fight. Crazy fight. Nick definitely has one of the hardest chins in the business considering the fact that he gets tagged a lot and rarely flinches at solid shots. *Love the first GIF after the combo he blows his nose like it was nothing lol*.


Georges reacts to a head kick by getting rocked and falling over. Diaz reacts by casually sneezing in the octagon :fight01:


----------



## Dr Gonzo

GrappleRetarded said:


> Georges reacts to a head kick by getting rocked and falling over. Diaz reacts by casually sneezing in the octagon :fight01:


Nope. George reacted by WINNING THE FIGHT!!!


----------



## GrappleRetarded

Tyson Fury said:


> Nope. George reacted by WINNING THE FIGHT!!!


Winning the contest!!! ha ha, nah I'm just kidding, I really thought GSP was going to break after he got rocked from that kick, but he came back and demonstrated the heart of a champion.

Diaz is probably the most natural fighter out there though. Most guys probably get a little nervous before they're about to enter the octagon and are cautious of getting hit. With Diaz, he just doesn't care, it's crazy.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

GrappleRetarded said:


> Winning the contest!!! ha ha, nah I'm just kidding, I really thought GSP was going to break after he got rocked from that kick, but he came back and demonstrated the heart of a champion.
> 
> Diaz is probably the most natural fighter out there though. Most guys probably get a little nervous before they're about to enter the octagon and are cautious of getting hit. With Diaz, he just doesn't care, it's crazy.


Yeah man, thought GSP was done for too. Natural fighter? Yeah Diaz is indeed that. I'd say Anderson is more of a natural though.


----------



## rabakill

GrappleRetarded said:


> Winning the contest!!! ha ha, nah I'm just kidding, I really thought GSP was going to break after he got rocked from that kick, but he came back and demonstrated the heart of a champion.
> 
> Diaz is probably the most natural fighter out there though. Most guys probably get a little nervous before they're about to enter the octagon and are cautious of getting hit. With Diaz, he just doesn't care, it's crazy.


I'd give that to Anderson Silva, he lets people hit him in the face. He won't try very hard just so he can break his opponents will, then when he's broken their will he beats them to a pulp. Nobody else can do that, even Diaz comes out to fight. Anderson comes out in the first round not to fight, he comes out like a cat toying with a mouse. He'll only really fight back in the first if his opponent is running at him like Griffin or if they do something really stupid and he accidentally knocks them down (like James Irvin)


----------



## Soakked

rabakill said:


> I'd give that to Anderson Silva, he lets people hit him in the face. He won't try very hard just so he can break his opponents will, then when he's broken their will he beats them to a pulp. Nobody else can do that, even Diaz comes out to fight. Anderson comes out in the first round not to fight, he comes out like a cat toying with a mouse. He'll only really fight back in the first if his opponent is running at him like Griffin or if they do something really stupid and he accidentally knocks them down (like James Irvin)


This pretty much. Silva is a one of a kind, it's truly like being a basketball fan in the 90's and watching Jordan. We are lucky to see the work of art in the present.


----------

